# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Prostata Krebs was nun... die Angst frisst die Seele auf.

## Andy63

Guten Morgen,


Ich weiss seit einer Woche von meinem Problem Prostata Krebs mit 46 und habe damit so meine Probleme.

Meine Prostata Geschichte ersieht man aus dem hinterlegtem Profil.

Das ganze zerrt unheimlich an den nerven und wie viele das von Euch bereits hinter sich haben fällt mit in ein tiefes Loch.

Es gibt für mich eigentlich nur 2 Wege :

Vollständige Entfernung der Prostata per Laparoskopie

Oder nichts machen und abwarten


Ich habe absolut Mühe damit, nach der OP impotent, inkontinent zu sein und der kleine Mann ( scheinbar auch kleiner noch der OP ) nur noch zum urinieren gut sein wird.

Mein Arzt rät mir natürlich zu der OP in meinem Alter.

Ich kann aber auch nicht gänzlich ausschliessen das ich mit meinem Karzinom auch noch sehr sher alt werden kann.

Aussagen wie 1/50 wird durch die OP tatsächlich gerettet machen es da auch nicht leichter.

Evtl. ist der Krebs ja auch schon Metastasen gebildet, was man ja leider erst nach der OP feststellen würde - weiter vorhandener PSA Wert...

Kennt sich jemand aus mit dem Thema - Diagnostik DNA Zytometrie ?

Gibt es hier im Forum evtl. mutige die sich bei ähnlichen Werten nicht operieren liesen ?

Gruss und schönen Sonntag

Andy

----------


## Konrad

wenn gleason 7 stimmen sollte, ist das schlecht.
trotzdem: weg damit.

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Andy,

es werden sich Betroffene melden, welche die gleiche Meinung vertreten werden wie Konrad, und von einem guten Verlauf berichten. 

Ich wünsche Dir innere Ruhe und Optimismus und einen guten Verlauf.

Hans (GL)

----------


## BurgerH

> Guten Morgen,
> Ich habe absolut Mühe damit, nach der OP impotent, inkontinent zu sein und der kleine Mann ( scheinbar auch kleiner noch der OP ) nur noch zum urinieren gut sein wird.
> Andy


Hallo Andy, 

das ist der große Irrtum, dem die meisten unterliegen. Nach einer Prostataentfernung ist sexuell nicht alles aus!

Die Fortpflanzung ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr möglich. Aber da kann Mann, sofern noch Kinderwunsch in der Partnerschaft vorhanden ist, seinen Samen vor der OP einfrieren lassen und nach der OP mit künstlicher Befruchtung Kinder zeugen. So hat es Lance Armstrong nach seiner Hodenentfernung auch gemacht.

Die häufigste Nebenwirkung, sofern keine Nervschonende OP mehr möglich ist oder diese nicht glückt, ist die erektile Dysfunktion, d.h. der Mann kann auf natürlichem Wege keine Gliedversteifung mehr erreichen.

Was bleibt, ist die Orgasmusfähigkeit. Auch einer operierter Mann kann weiterhin einen Orgasmus haben. Dazu ist kein steifes Glied notwendig, sondern die Reizung der Penisspitze genügt.

*Also: der Penis ist nicht nur noch zum Urinieren da!*

Aber den Paaren, denen die sexuelle Liebe per Ersatzbefriedigung nicht ausreicht und die weiterhin auf einem klassischen Geschlechtsverkehr bestehen wollen, stehen verschiedenen Hilfsmittel von Viagra bis zum künstlichen Penisimplantat zur Erzeugung einer Erektion zur Verfügung.

Das Risiko nach einer OP inkontinent zu werden, ist dank moderner OP-Techniken überschaubar und liegt so etwa zwischen 2 und 7%.

Zur Penisverkürzung, die nach einer OP meist eintritt, wobei sich die Experten streiten, ob sie durch die Entfernung der Prostata und die damit entstehende Verkürzung der Harnröhre erzeugt wird, oder durch eine Atrophie, Verkümmerung der Schwellkörper.

Das macht manchen Männern Probleme. Aber hier gilt das 
Wort von Paganini: "Es kommt nicht auf die Größe des Instrumentes an, sondern wie man damit spielt!"  :L&auml;cheln: 

Zur Angst kann ich Dir nur raten, entweder ein Entspannungstraining  oder eine Gesprächstherapie beim Psychologen zu machen. Da  Männer auf Psychologen und Psychotherapien erfahrungsgemäßt stark abfahren  :L&auml;cheln: , kann man (n) sich auch beim Neurologen ein modernes (leichtes) Psychopharmakon verschreiben lassen, das die Ängste wegnimmt. Die modernen Psychopharmaka machen nicht mehr süchtig!

Als Alternative zur OP käme eventuell auch eine Strahlentherapie in Frage. Sie hat meist nicht die Nebenwirkungen einer OP oder erst verspätetet in einigen Jahren.

Solltest Du Dich zu einer OP entscheiden, dann würde ich Dir zum da-Vinci raten, er ist eine Weiterentwicklung der "klassischen" Laparaskopischen OP, die gegenüber dem OP-Roboter einige Nachteile hat.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andy,
um mit 46 und bei Deiner Ausgangssituation ein abwartendes Beobachten zu machen, gehört sehr viel Mut. Es gibt auch hier kaum jemand, der damit erfolgreich ist. Das einzige Beispiel was mir einfällt findest Du *hier...* Lies auch seine Beiträge und die kritischen Kommentare dazu durch, wenn Du Dir ein umfassendes Bild von seiner Therapie machen willst.

Ich würde Dir aber auf keinen Fall raten nichts zu tun oder noch lange mit einer Therapie abzuwarten! Dein Gedankengang einfach abzuwarten bei einer statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1:50 am Tumor zu sterben, würde ich als 46-jähriger schnell verwerfen. 20 Jahre älter, könnte das eine Option sein!

Selbst der hier schreibende Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmidt hat in ähnlichen Situationen die OP als statistisch beste Möglichkeit einer heilenden Therapie angegeben und nicht wie zu erwarten wäre, eine Strahlentherapie favorisiert.

Ob nun die laparoskopische PE den größten Erfolg, auch nerverhaltend bringt, hängt in erster Linie von der handwerklichen Qualifikation des Operateurs ab. 

Meine Devise ist, lieber einen großen Bauchschnitt von einem Experten, als eine Da Vincie von einem Operateur, der erst ein Jahr mit dieser Methode operiert!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## spertel

Hallo Andy

Meine Vorschreiber haben das Wesentliche schon geschrieben; bei einer statistischen Lebenszeit von noch ca. 30 Jahren solltest Du den Gedanken, diese Sache aussitzen zu können schnellstens verwerfen.
Ich habe meine Diagnose im Alter von 44 Jahren erhalten, habe mich umgehend operieren lassen und habe, obwohl sich bei mir ein langsam ansteigendes Rezidiv bemerkbar gemacht hat und ich mich seit -4- Wochen in einer Strahlentherapie befinde, eine exzellente Lebensqualität.

Ich bin allerdings offen, auch retropubisch genannt, operiert worden. Hier hat der Operateur einen besseren Überblick und entfernt die naheliegenden Lymphknoten im Zuge dieser Op. Diese Variante würde ich in jedem Fall vorziehen.
Einen sehr, sehr guten Operateur findest Du in meinem Profil. (Missioklinik Würzburg )!! 
Eine Garantie, dass Du nach diesem Eingriff die Angelegenheit für immer los bist gibt es natürlich nicht; es ist aber die einzige Chance in diesem Alter.
Allerdings ist diese nicht soooo ungünstig, Du solltest schnell handeln, um dem Krebs nicht die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich weiter auszubreiten.
Du solltest bedenken, dass oftmals der postoperative Befund anders aussieht, als es es die Ausgangslage suggeriert.

Thema Potenz :

Ich bin beidseitig nervschonend operiert, da kein Tastbefund vorgelegen hat und es präoperativ nach einem Anfangsbefund ausgesehen hatte. Ob dies zu riskant gewesen ist vermag ich auch jetzt noch nicht recht zu beurteilen.
Fakt ist, dass ich fast -2- Jahre komplett "tot in der Hose" gewesen bin, was mich allerdings nicht weiter gekümmert hat. Heute ist die Sache wieder fast komplett regeneriert, so dass GV jederzeit ohne Pillen und andere Hilfsmittel auch spontan wieder möglich ist.
Warum sollte es bei Dir anders sein ?

Ich rate Dir, diese Sache nicht auf die lange Bank zu schieben, da der "Ist-Zustand" Deiner Erkrankung reine Spekulation ist.

Alles Gute

Spertel

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Andy63
ich kann dich in deiner derzeitigen Situation sehr gut verstehen, und meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Das Thema Potenz würde ich erstmal zurückstellen. Wichtiger ist aus dieser Geschichte kontinent und geheilt herauszukommen.
Die Chancen dafür stehen gar nicht so schlecht.
Auch ich bin den Weg der Operation gegangen weil ich ihn im Alter von 46 Jahren als einzig sinnvollen betrachte
mit freundlichem Gruß 
Joachim

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend, ich möchte allen danken für Eure  Antworten - ich glaube ich muss mich abfinden mit dem Gedanken nichts zu machen.... 

Obwohl ich es doch so viele 50 60 70 80 Jähre gibt und die alten Herren auch nicht daran sterben mussten.  Auch mein Urologe rät mir ja zur OP gibt aber zu das auch er nicht 100 % sicher sein kann das ich an dem Karzinom sterben müsste plus das 50 operiert werden damit einem davon auch das Leben gerettet wird. (was ist mit den anderen 49 die sind dann scheinbar umsonst operiert)

Soll man dann nicht ins grübeln geraten ??

Habt ihr Eure Biopsie Proben zur Sicherheit auch einem 2 Pathologen übergeben ??

Gruss Andy

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Andy,



> Habt ihr Eure Biopsie Proben zur Sicherheit auch einem 2 Pathologen übergeben ??
> 
> Gruss Andy


 ja, ich z.B. erst 8 Jahre Später! Wenn es Dich beruhigt und Du ganz sicher sein möchtest, daß *ja oder nein* oder wirklich Stand  der Dinge dann Anforderung eines Zweitbefunds! 

Viel Glück, mein Lieber
Helmut

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Andy,
ich kann Deine Ängste voll verstehen, mein Erlebnis fing mit 44 Jahren an, allerdings mit günstigeren Voraussetzungen. Ich habe abgewartet da die OP-Möglichkeiten noch nicht so gut waren. Heute, bei einem guten Chirurgen, sieht es schon viel besser aus. Bei mir konnte nur einseitig nervenschonend operiert werden, aber es reicht für einen guten und erfüllten Geschlechtsverkehr aus.
Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, lass Dich operieren, so früh als möglich. Denk bitte daran, es geht um Dein Leben, mach Dir das bitte ganz klar. 

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Spertel

Ich dachte mir schon das ich auch was von dir lesen würde.

Es tut gut von neutraler Seite was zu diesem problem - was jetzt auch meines ist was zu lesen.

Meine Frau leidet sehr unter dem Befund.

Es ist verdammt schwer sich damit abzufinden und zu entscheiden gewisse Zukunftsprobleme in diesem Alter "freiwillig" auf sich zu nehmen. Impotenz und Inkontinenz machen als Zukunftsaussicht keinen wirklichen Spass.

Ich kann mir der ganzen Situation zur Zeit nicht umgehen - dazu kommen noch zwei unwissende gebrechliche Eltern im Alter von 86 Jahren.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer den Leidhengst vorgelegt im Privaten wie im Geschäftsleben und ab morgen wird kann alles anders laufen.

Danke für Deine Worte

Gruss Andy


quote=spertel;42228]Hallo Andy

Meine Vorschreiber haben das Wesentliche schon geschrieben; bei einer statistischen Lebenszeit von noch ca. 30 Jahren solltest Du den Gedanken, diese Sache aussitzen zu können schnellstens verwerfen.
Ich habe meine Diagnose im Alter von 44 Jahren erhalten, habe mich umgehend operieren lassen und habe, obwohl sich bei mir ein langsam ansteigendes Rezidiv bemerkbar gemacht hat und ich mich seit -4- Wochen in einer Strahlentherapie befinde, eine exzellente Lebensqualität.

Ich bin allerdings offen, auch retropubisch genannt, operiert worden. Hier hat der Operateur einen besseren Überblick und entfernt die naheliegenden Lymphknoten im Zuge dieser Op. Diese Variante würde ich in jedem Fall vorziehen.
Einen sehr, sehr guten Operateur findest Du in meinem Profil. (Missioklinik Würzburg )!! 
Eine Garantie, dass Du nach diesem Eingriff die Angelegenheit für immer los bist gibt es natürlich nicht; es ist aber die einzige Chance in diesem Alter.
Allerdings ist diese nicht soooo ungünstig, Du solltest schnell handeln, um dem Krebs nicht die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich weiter auszubreiten.
Du solltest bedenken, dass oftmals der postoperative Befund anders aussieht, als es es die Ausgangslage suggeriert.

Thema Potenz :

Ich bin beidseitig nervschonend operiert, da kein Tastbefund vorgelegen hat und es präoperativ nach einem Anfangsbefund ausgesehen hatte. Ob dies zu riskant gewesen ist vermag ich auch jetzt noch nicht recht zu beurteilen.
Fakt ist, dass ich fast -2- Jahre komplett "tot in der Hose" gewesen bin, was mich allerdings nicht weiter gekümmert hat. Heute ist die Sache wieder fast komplett regeneriert, so dass GV jederzeit ohne Pillen und andere Hilfsmittel auch spontan wieder möglich ist.
Warum sollte es bei Dir anders sein ?

Ich rate Dir, diese Sache nicht auf die lange Bank zu schieben, da der "Ist-Zustand" Deiner Erkrankung reine Spekulation ist.

Alles Gute

Spertel[/quote]

----------


## wassermann

> Es ist verdammt schwer sich damit abzufinden und zu entscheiden gewisse Zukunftsprobleme in diesem Alter "freiwillig" auf sich zu nehmen. Impotenz und Inkontinenz machen als Zukunftsaussicht keinen wirklichen Spass.
> 
> Ich kann mir der ganzen Situation zur Zeit nicht umgehen - dazu kommen noch zwei unwissende gebrechliche Eltern im Alter von 86 Jahren.
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich immer den Leidhengst vorgelegt im Privaten wie im Geschäftsleben und ab morgen wird kann alles anders laufen.


Hallo Andy63,

jeder, der selbst betroffen ist, kann deine Probleme und Gedanken nachvollziehen und verstehen. Du musst aber aufpassen, dich nicht in Selbstmitleid zu verlieren und damit Elan und Entschlossenheit, dein Problem entschieden und gezielt anzugehen, zu versäumen. 
Eine solche Diagnose ist ein verdammter Mist, aber verglichen mit anderen Schicksalen, hast du recht gute Chancen, deine ZUkunft über einen großen Zeitraum hinweg selbstbestimmt und bei bester Lebensqualität zu gestalten. Mit den richtigen Entscheidungen (siehe Vorredner!) und dem nötigen Glück solltest du auch weiterhin den Leithengst spielen und die gebrechlichen Eltern unwissend lassen können.
Jammere nicht und hilf deiner Frau, die Situation zu bewältigen, die kann einen hilflosen Mann auch nicht gebrauchen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, aus einer Therapie NICHT impotent und inkontinent herauszukommen, ist WESENTLICH höher als die negative Möglichkeit. 
Pack deine Chancen beim Zopf, prüfe rational deine Möglichkeiten und ziehe das Ding ohne großen Zeitverlust durch. Deine Frau, dein Umfeld und deine Psyche werden es dir danken!

Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Leidensgenossen!



> Grüß Dich Andy,
>  ja, ich z.B. erst 8 Jahre Später! Wenn es Dich beruhigt und Du ganz sicher sein möchtest, daß *ja oder nein* oder wirklich Stand  der Dinge dann Anforderung eines Zweitbefunds! 
> 
> Viel Glück, mein Lieber
> Helmut


 Heute erhielt ich über PN diese Nachricht bzw. Frage gestellt wegen des o.g. Beitrages und ich glaube, daß es viele unserer neuen Forumteilnehmer interessieren würde wie OXY:

Zitat von OXY: Hallo Helmut2-beim Lesen eines Beitrages von Dir bin ich auf Deine PKH gestoßen.Du scheinst einer der Wenigen zu sein, die sich  so lange dem Untier widersetzt haben.Laut Deiner Eintragungen hast Du Dich in 07/98 einer REP unterzogen, nach ca. 2 Jahren wuchs der PSA Wert wieder an und in 02/04 wurde bei Dir eine Prostatastanze-Sicherung des Rezidivs durchgeführt. Eine erneute Stanzung war sicherlich nicht möglich, aber woher hast Du nach so langer Zeit das Stanzmaterial herbekommen? Oder handelt es sich nur um Einholung einer Zweitmeinung? Welcher Kostenaufwand steht dahinter und zu welchem Zweck wurde die Untersuchung durchgeführt?Ich habe einen ähnlcihen Befund nach der OP gehabt und auch bei mir steigt der Wert inwischen wieder an. Stehe deshalb vor der Entscheidung:was nun?
Bestrahlung kommt allerdings mehr in Frage, da ich selbige gleich nach der OP bekam.
Mfg OXY
                                    ******************
Ende 2003 war ich mal wieder auf der Suche nach einem Urologen und sollte möglichst ein sehr gutes Fachwissen über unseren PCa haben und in dieser Zeit schrieb auch Dr. E. viel Interessante Beiträge im Forum und erfuhr letztlich, daß Er in Bad Reichenhall seine Praxis hat.

So stellte ich mich Anfangs 2004 bei Dr. E vor und bei der Untersuchung fragte Er so beiläufig, ob ich schon ein Zweitbefund habe machen lassen? ich war erstaunt, Zweitbefund? nach 8 (acht) Jahren? und woher? Er sagte, natürlich von dem Pathologen der die Erstbewertung durch geführt hat! Dann kam noch was erstaunliches hin zu, Er fragte ob ich schon eine Knochendichte Messung durch führen ließ! Gesagt und Getan, die Sprechstunden Hilfe -übrigens sehr nette Damen- hat gleich im Städt. Krankenhaus Bad Reichenhall am gleichen Tag ein Termin für ein qCT = quantitatives Computer Tomographie vereinbart und was kam raus,  T= -3.64, Z = -2.0; Osteoporose eindeutig!

Ach ja, dem Pathologen, der die Biopsien vom Erstbefund hatte, habe ich geschrieben mit der Bitte, daß Er die Biopsien zu Prof. Helpapp -Referenzpathologe- nach  Institut f. Pathologie Hegau Klinikum Virchowstr. 10 78224 Singen/Htwl. mit einer Überweisung "zur Zweitbegutachtung" zugesandt! Und was kam raus? GIIb GS 4+3 (7) ja da kam Freude auf aber nicht die Freude die man hat wenn einem was Gutes widerfährt!

Im Nachhinein habe ich erfahren, daß die Biopsien und die in Paraffinblöcke eingegossenen Prostatakrebs Gewebe die Pathologen dazu gesetztlich verpflichtet sind, diese 10 Jahre aufzubewahren! Ja 10 Jahre und 8 Jahre sind schon vergangen nach meiner REP Juli´98.

Nun hörte ich aber im Mai 2007 vom TKTL-1 Enzym und da brauchte man ebenfalls diese "eingegossenen PCa Paraffinblöcke" da natürlich diese nach der Zweitbegutachtung von Prof. Helpapp wieder zurück zum ersten Pathologen zurück gesandt wurden habe ich sie von dort wieder angefordert um sie TKTL-1 untersuchen zu lassen -siehe Profil-. Nach dieser Untersuchung, habe ich diese mir mit dem "TKTL-1 pathologischen Bericht" zukommen lassen! Und nun, liegen sie vor mir, je 2 Biopsien in 2 hellgrünen Behälterchen 40x28x6 mm ähnlich wie Schlitten und in gleicher Größe 3 weiße Behälterchen und 7 in Paraffinblöcken große 40x28x22 mm ähnlich wie Schlitten aussehend, die, wie man deutlich das Gewebe sieht, ganz fein zur Untersuchung aufgeschnitten werden! Diese Paraffinblöcke nehme ich jetzt selbst zur Bewahrung auf, denn man kann nie Wissen ob man sie doch noch benötigt!

Nun ja, wie Ihr im Profil seht, ging das Prozetere mit meiner Prostatakrebsgeschichte weiter...! Hoffe, ich habe euch nicht mit dieser Kurzgeschichte gelangweilt und verbleibe 
mit herzlichen Grüßen
Helmut

----------


## wassermann

> Pack deine Chancen beim Zopf,


Hallo Andy63,

wahrscheinlich bin ich schon zu lange im Ausland: du sollst deine Chance nicht beim "Zopf", sondern beim Schopf packen!
Na ja, egal, Hauptsache, du nutzt sie!

Alles Gute und einen klaren Kopf wünscht

Wassermann

----------


## Peter Mangel

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Ich weiss seit einer Woche von meinem Problem Prostata Krebs mit 46 und habe damit so meine Probleme.
> 
> Meine Prostata Geschichte ersieht man aus dem hinterlegtem Profil.
> 
> Das ganze zerrt unheimlich an den nerven und wie viele das von Euch bereits hinter sich haben fällt mit in ein tiefes Loch.
> 
> ...




Hallo Andy,

hatte 2002 einen PSA Wert von knapp 300 Ng/ml, mein Glysen war 3+4,
von 6 Stanzungen 6 positiv, rechte Lymphe Metastase. Keine OP.
Mache seit 7 Jahren Hormonblockkade mit Aussetzen. PSA heute ist bei
12,8 Ng/ml, war auch schon mal auf 5,8.
Wollte Dir mit dieser Kurzbeschreibung nur sagen, dass es Alternativen gibt
und man damit gut leben kann. Wichtig ist: Keine Panik, gut informieren,richtige Ernährung und viel Bewegung (Sport treiben), um dem Krebs ein "Schnippchen" zu schlagen. Dies tue ich bis heute.

Alles Gute,

Peter

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Peter,
Andy ist nach Profil 46 Jahre alt, nur um zu vergleichen, da Dein profil leer ist wie alt warst Du 2002 ??

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend, vielen Dank an alle für Eure Berichte.

Stecke wie ihr das ja schon alle kennt immer noch in diesem Loch und kann mich leider immer noch nicht mit der Situation abfinden.

Habe nächste Woche nochmals einen Termin bei meinem Urologen.

Eigentlich habe ich ein gutes Gefühl bei ihm nur hat er scheinbar erst 100 OP an der Prostata gemacht ist zwar ein jungerer Arzt der sich auf die laproskopische OP Spezialisiert hat - weiss nicht ob ich noch einen zweiten Aufsuche der vielleicht mehr OP hinter sich hat aber ist ist doch auch immer ein Bisschen eine Glückssache - vielleicht entscheidet noch der Bauch darüber.

Ausserdem haben mir einige geraten eine Radiologie aufzusuchen und es vielleicht doch mit der Bestralung zu versuchen - was haltet ihr zu dieser Alternative die doch eigentlich in meinem Alter keine sein wird ?

Habe immer noch schreckliche Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen der OP - man sollte halt nicht soviel lesen.... kleinerer Penis , Urinverlust auch beim trocken Orgasmus , evtl. Inkontinenz und Impotenz.

Das alles freut einen nie im Leben insbesondere bei meinem Jungen 46 Jahren.

Bin zur Zeit unglücklich und mit allen unzufrieden, werde natürlich was machen müssen vermutlich die OP - ich glaube aber das ich bis zur letzten Sekunde mit allem hadern werde.

Danach muss ich halt schauen wie gross der Schaden ist und ob es überhaupt was gebracht hat und ich nicht schon Metastasen habe. PSA Restwerte etc etc..

Ich grüsse Euch alle und lasse heute Abend das Frustsaufen sein. :-)

Andy

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Andy,



> Ich grüsse Euch alle und lasse heute Abend das Frustsaufen sein. :-)
> 
> Andy


Alkohol im Blut, erfreut sich der Prostatakrebs! Also, bleib nüchtern und klaren Kopf behalten, Fakten sammeln und Endscheiden!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andy



> Habe immer noch schreckliche Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen der OP - man sollte halt nicht soviel lesen.... kleinerer Penis , Urinverlust auch beim trocken Orgasmus , evtl. Inkontinenz und Impotenz.


Du solltest diese Aufzählungen nicht so absolut sehen. 
Da ist, wenn auch hi und da zu lesen, die Vorstellung der Penis würde nach der OP verkürzt sein, so nicht richtig. Verkürzt wird lediglich die Harnröhre und zwar um die Länge der entfernten Prostata, was sich also nur im 'nicht' erigierten Zustand auswirkt.
Was die anderen, möglichen Nachwirkungen betrifft, so hast Du klar erkannt, dass es in Deinem Alter fast ausschließlich auf das Können des Operateurs ankommt. 
Du hast selbstverständlich die Option die Meinung eines Strahlentherapeuten einzuholen. Bei der Strahlentherapie sind jedoch auch Nebenwirkungen abzuwägen. Letztlich muss aber von Dir eine Entscheidung getroffen werden, hinter der Du voll und ganz stehst.

Ich wünsche Dir, die für Dich beste Entscheidung
Heribert

----------


## Leo2009

Hallo Andy,

die Forumskollegen haben Dir hier wirklich so glaube ich eine Entscheidungshilfe gegeben.
Aber ich weiß, das sammeln an Informationen und Meinungen hilft erstmal auch die schwierige und neue Situation zu ertragen. Wissen hilft Dir Deine eigene Meinung zu bilden und auch dahinter zu stehen. Das benötigst Du auch um wieder an den Punkt zu kommen der so wichtig ist. Weg vom "mich hat es erwischt" Gefühl und ich bin schwer krank hin zu "ich gehe das jetzt an" und "werde gesund" Gefühl. Ich bin erst 43, alles noch ziemlich frisch, aber ich bin jetzt schon froh, dass ich Ärzte hatte die auf Zack waren und den Krebs entdeckt haben. Ein paar Jahre später und die Heilungschance ist u.U. nicht mehr gegeben. Vergleiche "unsere" Situation und Lage nicht mit Leidensgenossen der älteren Generation. In unserem Alter ist der Krebs in der Regel agressiver und durch die Zellteilung schneller unterwegs.  
Schau Dir mal mein Profil an und wenn Du Fragen hast, melde Dich per e-mail. 
Alles Gute 
Leo

----------


## Damesp

Hallo Andy,
wie einige schon geschrieben haben, dürfte das Ausmaß der Nebenwirkungen einer RPE in hohem Maße vom Können des Operateurs abhängen.
Ich habe mich vor 2 Jahren in Gronau mit "da Vinci" operieren lassen. 
Ergebnis: Keine Inkontinenz, keine Impotenz.

Schau mal hier rein: www.pznw.de
Die Klinik in Gronau dürfte mittlerweile die größte Erfahrung haben.
Ich bin auch nicht der einzige, der mit diesem Erfolg dort behandelt wurde.

Peter

----------


## charly98

Hallo Andy,

ich war 47 als ich die Diagnose bekam, GS7. Habe mich operieren lassen
und leider war der GS danach 9 und die Kapsel war auch schon betroffen
sowie eine Metastase am Sitzbein. Auch wenn meine Ausgangsdaten doch
etwas ungünstiger waren als deine würde ich dir zur OP raten. Nur dann
hast du einen sicheren Befund über deinen Zustand!!!! Wenn du Glück hast
ist das Thema für dich mit der Op erledigt. In deinem Alter solltest du auf 
alle Fälle eine Therapie machen und nicht abwarten! In unserem Alter ist der 
Tumor öfter aggresiver als er sich anfangs zu erkennen gibt.

Viel Glück und Mut für die richtige Entscheidung wünsche ich dir

charly98

----------


## Peter Mangel

hallo silver dollar,

da mein Profi noch leer ist, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.
Werde es irgendwann nachholen.
Um Deine Frage, betreffs meines Alters, zu beantworten:
bei der Diagnose Krebs war ich 55 Jahre alt ( oder jung ).
Nicht viel älter als Andy bei seiner Diagnose.
Eine Therapie, wie ich sie mache, kommt sicher nicht für jeden in 
Frage, dabei spielt die Biologie des Körpers, wobei das Immunsystem
gut in Takt sein muß, mit der Psyche eine große Rolle.
Die Entscheidung für solch eine, oder auch andere Alternativ-Therapien,
muss jeder Prostatakrebs-Erkrankte für sich selbst treffen. 
Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert.

Viele Grüße aus Bad Wildungen,

Peter

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Peter,

kein Problem, ein moeglichst aussagefaehiges Profil ist hilfreich da Nachfragen entfallen, Du kannst das ja noch ausfuellen. Wenn ich das Profil von Andy richtig interpretiere ist er 46 Jahre alt, derzeitiger Durchschnittswert hinsichtlich Erlebensalter liegt bei 79. Wenn's denn ein Karzinom ist und Gleason 6 oder mehr, was in jungem ALter leider meistens der Fall ist, dann sitzt er das nach statistischer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht aus sondern die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit an PCa ist hoch. Er muss was tun und ja, die Frage geht er kurativ ran (RPE und/oder Strahlentherapie) mit Nebenwirkungen oder palliativ, ohne weitere Daten waere ich hinsichtlich AS vorsichtig. Mal sehen fuer was er sich entscheidet.

Gruss aus em Norden

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Andy,

ich wohne in Biel und habe glücklicherweise einenen ausgezeichneten Urologen. Er kennt aber auch seine eigenen Grenzen und schickt Patienten mit besonders kritischen Problemen zur Beratung und Operation (wenn gewünscht!) zu einem Kollegen nach Basel.

Ich könnte Dir die Adresse des Urologen in Basel beschaffen, indem ich rasch einmal mit meinem Urologen telefoniere.

Ferner wäre ich bereit, Dich in Basel oder in Biel zu treffen; ich wurde zwar nicht operiert (schau Dir mein Profil an), bin jedoch nun seiit neun Jahren mit meinem PK beschäftigt und habe dabei Manches gelernt. Du könntest dabei sicher sein, dass ich Dir nicht etwa jene Therapien aufdrängen möchte, die sich für mich bis dahin als zweckmässig erwiesen haben.

Beste Grüsse

Jürgvw

----------


## Pierrot

> ......
> 
> Ferner wäre ich bereit, Dich in Basel oder in Biel zu treffen; .......


Da würde ich auch gerne dabei sein. Vielleicht könnte man dann auch noch über eine Prostata-SHG-Nordwestschweiz diskutieren.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen

Wollte mich kurz melden wie es bei mir weitergeht.

Habe heute Nachmittag eine CT und im laufe der Woche wird auch noch einen Knochen Scan gemacht.

Danach sitze ich nochmals mit meinem Urologen zusammen - ich werde mich laproskopisch Operieren lassen - habe vertrauen zu meinem Arzt und hoffe das alles gut gehen wird.

Natürlich kann ich mich der evtl. Nebenwirkungen wie Inkontinenz und Impotenz nicht gerade dafür begeistern.

Ich HOFFE das ich es richtig mache und ohne Inkontinenz weiter Leben darf.

Nichts machen scheint keine Lösung zu sein, Hormone und Bestrahlung bringen mich im meinem Alter ja auch nicht weiter.

Hoffen wir mal das die beiden Test's nichts negatives bringen...

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Hallo, habe diese Woche eine CT und eine Knochen Szintigrafie machen lassen und heute meinen Befund dazu erhalten.

Nichts zu erkennen - das ist auch mal eine Gute Nachricht.

Morgen habe ich bei meinen Arzt des Vertrauens noch ein vor OP Gespräch - danach gehts los.

Ich hoffe das alles gut geht und ich Gesund ohne PSA Werte und ohne  Inkontinenz die Sache hinter mich bringen werde.

Die Hoffnung auf den Erhalt der Potenz habe natürlich nicht aufgegeben und werde die natürlich morgen noch mit dem Dok besprechen.

Gruss und Dank an alle die mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht haben.

Insbesondere den Privat Mail'er möchte ich danken.

Andy

----------


## martin 58

Hallo Andy,ich wurde voriges Jahr operiert und anschließen noch bestrahlt.Ebenso wurde auch eine Hormontherapie von anfang an mit mir durchgeführt.Mitlerweile bin ich zum 2.mal Operiert worden.Tatsache ist das das Krebsgewebe das wegoperiert ist Dir keinen Schaden mehr zufügen kann.Das schlimme bei der ganzen Sache spielt sich aber immer im Kopf ab,weil man nicht weiß wie es weitergeht.Ich drücke Dir alle Daumen die ich habe,kann dir aber nur sagen das die Entscheidung zur OP nur Du fällen kanst.Ich muß sagen es hat sich einiges verändert nach der Op und ich bin dankbar das ich den Krebs unter Kkontrolle habe,wenn nicht sogar besiegt habe.

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe heute meinen OP Termin erhalten 26 Okt. vorher gehts bei den Aerzten leider nicht mehr (Ferientermine).

Ich glaube den richtigen Arzt gefunden zu haben.

Geplant ist eine laproskopische Op falls da aber während dem Eingriff was nicht perfekt gehen würde wird offen operiert.

Die OP machen zwei Oberaerzte beide auf dem jeweiligen System Spezialisiert.

Ich werde Euch informiert halten und danke nochmals allen in dieser trüben Zeit von Euch unterstützt worden zu sein, dass hat mir sehr geholfen da meine Frau mich nicht immer in allem verstanden hat und ihr das natürlich auch sehr sehr leid tut was ich durchleben muss.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Andy,

das wird schon und wir werden an Dich denken und Daumen halten!

Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen

Habt ihr in bei Euren Arbeitgebern gesagt was ihr habt, oder gab es da auch andere Versionen warum man eine OP machen lässt.

Bin mir da nicht sicher was ich machen soll ?

Gruss  Andy

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Andy,

in der Schweiz wird es wie in Deutschland sein, im Grunde geht die Krankheit den Arbeitgeber nichts an.

Hier eine Stimme aus der Schweiz, die jedoch zur Offenheit rät, was ich auch nur befürworten kann, denn der PK ist kein Schnupfen, den man einfach wegsteckt:

*Hausarzt hat wichtige Rolle* 

 «Offenheit ist auch für den Patienten wichtig», sagt die Sozialberaterin im Kantonsspital Luzern. Und der Hausarzt sei unumgänglich. «Hausärzte haben bei langen Krankheiten eine grosse Verantwortung», sagt sie. Denn sie kennen den Patienten am besten und haben Einsicht in sämtliche Krankheitsbefunde. Eine ärztliche Untersuchung vor dem Gespräche mit dem Chef sei notwendig, damit die kranke Person die eigene Situation und Krankheit richtig beurteilen kann. Denn wer sich den eigenen Problemen nicht stellt, muss später noch grössere Probleme bekämpfen.


Hier der komplette Link aus dem Tagblatt:


http://www.tagblatt.ch/aktuell/wirts...art623,1241426


Alles Gute!


Hansjörg Burger
Selsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Andy,

ich hatte, nachdem ich mit mir selber im reinen war und die Therapieentscheidung feststand, meine direkten Mitarbeiter und Kollegen in Einzelgesprächen darüber informiert das ich PK habe und das es sein könnte das ich länger ausfalle.
Auch meinen Chef habe ich informiert. Danach kam dann die Verteilung von Aufgaben.
Allerdings hatte ich dann Glück, während der Strahlentherapie konnte ich - freiwillig - halbtags arbeiten gehen und bin praktisch nur die 3 Wochen während das Afterloading stattfand kplt. ausgefallen.

Warum willst du dir evtl. durch eine Lüge / Verschweigen Läuse in den Pelz setzen ? Du hast nichts ansteckendes oder ekelerregendes und evtl. ist Offenheit für die ganze Situation besser, sonst sagen die Kollegen noch    .." der Fehlt schon wieder... so schlimm kann das doch nicht sein was der hat.. macht wohl wieder blau..."

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Andy,

es kommt m.E. ganz darauf an, in welcher Position du bist, und auch, wie du mit der Krankheit im privaten Bereich umgehst.
Wenn du all deine Freunde und Bekannte in Kenntnis setzt, wird i.d.R. nicht ausbleiben, dass man es auch Arbeitsplatz erfährt.

Es geht nicht darum, einen vermeintlichen "Makel" oder etwas "Ekelerregendes" zu verheimlichen, sondern darum, abzuschätzen, ob du deine Arbeit als in den Augen der anderen "Gesunder" besser verrichten kannst oder nicht.

Ich habe weitestgehend vermieden, den PK zu veröffentlichen. Nach wenigen Wochen war das Thema bei den meisten vergessen und v.a. am Arbeitsplatz konnte ich es vermeiden, als "armer Krebskranker", mit dem man Mitleid und viel Nachsicht haben muss, zu gelten. 
Gerade in führender Position halte ich es für hilfreich, von den MItarbeitern als "vollwertig" gesehen zu werden.

Man kann dies bedauern und offensiv mit dem Thema umgehen, u. a. um den Umgang mit der Krankheit ins Bewusstsein der Öffentlichkeit zu rücken.
Ich persönlich halte allerdings unsere Gesellschaft noch nicht für reif genug, v.a. in der Arbeitswelt unbefangen und gut informiert mit uns Betroffenen umzugehen. Gibt man eine Position oder einen wichtigen Auftrag an einen "Gesunden" oder an einen Krebspatienten, der es vielleicht nicht mehr lange macht oder durch seine Krankheit in seiner Leistungsfähigkeit eingschränkt ist?!!! Selbst wenn es bei vielen von uns nicht zutrifft, in den Augen der "Gesunden" ist man eben arbeitstechnisch nicht mehr vollwertig.

Deshalb wäre ich (bzw. bin ich für mich) sehr zurückhaltend, was die Krankheit betrifft.

Wie alles andere, musst du auch das für dich entscheiden.

Lieben Gruß und alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo Andy

Also ich bin immer für Ehrlichkeit und offene Information. Wenn Du ein gutes Verhältnis zu Deinem Arbeitgeber und Deinen Arbeitskollegen hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Dich sogar moralisch unterstützen und auch Verständnis zeigen werden. Sie würden aber eine Geheimnistuerei nicht verstehen. Und irgendwann kommt es doch aus und Du musst Dich dann immer rechtfertigen, wieso Du nicht offen und ehrlich gewesen bist. Dabei kannst Du viel Vertrauen zerstören.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## winfried45

Hallo Andy, 
ich bin Anfang 2008 mit knapp 46 Jahren operiert worden. Mit nun rd. 1 1/2 Jahren Abstand muss ich sagen, dass es die einzig richtige Entscheidung war. Meine PSA-Werte sind top, Inkontinenz und Impotenz sind so gut wie kein Thema. 
Schau dir mein Profil an. 
Zur Frage, wie gehe ich nach außen mit meiner Krankheit um, kann ich dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass mir die Offenheit gegenüber meinen Freunden und Kollegen sehr geholfen hat, mit der Diagnose Krebs zurecht zu kommen. Allein die Tatsache, dass nach meiner Rückkehr an den Arbeitsplatz nach rd. 3 Monaten mir die Kollegen in den ersten Wochen den Schreibtisch noch ein bisschen freigehalten haben, hat mir die Wiedereingleiderung deutlich erleichtert. Dies wäre sicher nicht der Fall gewesen, wenn die Kollegen nicht gewusst hätten, welche geundheitlichen Probleme ich habe. Selbstverständlich sollte man sich keine Schelle anhängen und die Diagnose auf die Stirn schreiben, aber die Personen im direkten Umfeld dürften über die Situation informiert sein. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass mir so manches Gespräch mit Kollegen und Freunden geholfen hat, aus dem tiefen Loch, in das auch ich gefallen war, leichter herauszukommen. 
Wie du persönlich damit umgehst, musst du natürlich selber entscheiden. 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, kannst du mich auch gerne per mail kontaktieren. 
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die bevorstehende OP. 

Gruß
Winfried45

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Andy !

Wie man in der Öffentlichkeit mit Seiner Krankheit umgeht, ist für mich eine Einzelfall-Entscheidung. Jeder meiner Vorschreiber hatte für sich eine plausible Begründung.
Ich bin Freiberufler und habe mich damals entschlossen, meine Krankheit geheim zu halten.(Bis auf Familie und einigen nahestehdenden Bekannten)

Noch vor einigen Wochen habe ich meine Entscheidung bestätigt bekommen: Ich empfahl einem meiner Kunden eine Firma (Einzelperson). Darauf mein Kunde: "Das schafft der doch gar nicht mehr, der hat doch Prostatakrebs" !
Solche Äußerungen hatte ich schon mehrfach vor meiner Diagnose gehört und auch noch danach.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Ottocar

> Liebe Leidensgenossen!
> 
> Heute erhielt ich über PN diese Nachricht bzw. Frage gestellt wegen des o.g. Beitrages und ich glaube, daß es viele unserer neuen Forumteilnehmer interessieren würde wie OXY:
> 
> Zitat von OXY: Hallo Helmut2-beim Lesen eines Beitrages von Dir bin ich auf Deine PKH gestoßen.Du scheinst einer der Wenigen zu sein, die sich so lange dem Untier widersetzt haben.Laut Deiner Eintragungen hast Du Dich in 07/98 einer REP unterzogen, nach ca. 2 Jahren wuchs der PSA Wert wieder an und in 02/04 wurde bei Dir eine Prostatastanze-Sicherung des Rezidivs durchgeführt. Eine erneute Stanzung war sicherlich nicht möglich, aber woher hast Du nach so langer Zeit das Stanzmaterial herbekommen? Oder handelt es sich nur um Einholung einer Zweitmeinung? Welcher Kostenaufwand steht dahinter und zu welchem Zweck wurde die Untersuchung durchgeführt?Ich habe einen ähnlcihen Befund nach der OP gehabt und auch bei mir steigt der Wert inwischen wieder an. Stehe deshalb vor der Entscheidung:was nun?
> Bestrahlung kommt allerdings mehr in Frage, da ich selbige gleich nach der OP bekam.
> Mfg OXY
> ******************
> Ende 2003 war ich mal wieder auf der Suche nach einem Urologen und sollte möglichst ein sehr gutes Fachwissen über unseren PCa haben und in dieser Zeit schrieb auch Dr. E. viel Interessante Beiträge im Forum und erfuhr letztlich, daß Er in Bad Reichenhall seine Praxis hat.
> ...


Hallo Helmut, herzlichen Dank für Deine ausführliche Darstellung und die Vervollkommnung Deiner PKH.
Hast Du bezüglich einer zweiten Begutachtung Dir einen zweiten Begutachter ausgesucht, bzw. diesen um eine Zweitbegutachtung gebeten? Wer hat die Proben angefordert? Oder hat das alles Dein behandelnder Urologe in die Wege geleitet?
Gibt es dazu hinsichtlich der Kostenfrage eine Abdeckung durch die Krankenkasse?
Was verbirgt sich eigentlich hinter dem TKTL-1 Enzym?
Mfg
OXY

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Ottocar,


> Hast Du bezüglich einer zweiten Begutachtung Dir einen zweiten Begutachter ausgesucht, bzw. diesen um eine Zweitbegutachtung gebeten? Wer hat die Proben angefordert? Oder hat das alles Dein behandelnder Urologe in die Wege geleitet?


Referenzpathologe Herr Prof. Helpapp wurde mir vom Urologe Dr. E empfohlen, Er stellte auch eine Überweisung zwecks "Zweitbewertung" aus! Habe beim ersten Pathologen meine Biopsien samt den in Paraffinblöcken eingegossenen Prostatakarcinomgewebe angefordert mit der Bitte sie in das o.g. Institut zu senden. Am gleichen Tag habe ich einen Brief an Herrn Prof. Helpapp geschrieben mit beiliegender Überweisung! Die TKK hat die Kosten anstandslos übernommen.


> Gibt es dazu hinsichtlich der Kostenfrage eine Abdeckung durch die Krankenkasse?


Die Kosten einer "Zweitbewertung" wird von den Kassen in jeden Fall übernommen, ich kenne es nicht anderst!


> Was verbirgt sich eigentlich hinter dem TKTL-1 Enzym?


Wenn man *TKTL-1* positiv ist, ernährt sich der Prostatakrebs nicht nur vom Testosteron und DHT = Dihydrotestosteron sondern auch von Kohlenhydraten und gerade sie, sollte man bis auf ca. 75 g pro Tag reduzieren! Neuerdings gibt es auch einen *Blutwert TKTL-1* aber nicht alle Labore -nehme ich an- machen diesen Test, Bitte vorher nachfragen!

Gerne beantworte ich Dir weitere Fragen, was mein Profil und meine Beiträge betrifft!
Liebe Grüße, Helmut

----------


## thomas62

Hallo Andy
Die Ängste haben oder hatten wir wohl alle. 
Auf Grund meines Alters hat man mir zur OP geraten und keine Experimente zu wagen.Ich denke es war die richtige Entscheidung. 
Deine Voraussetzungen sind ähnlich!
Ich wollte dem Krebs nicht durch abwarten die Chance zum streuen geben.
So wie es aussieht, hat er wohl auch nicht gestreut.
Ich bin sofort trocken gewesen und den letzten Punkt werde ich auch noch in den Griff bekommen.
Ich habe mich aber auch durch intensiven Sport auf die OP und die Zeit danach vorbereitet.
Egal welche Entscheidung Du triffst, solange es *Deine* Entscheidung ist, ist es immer die Richtige!
Liebe Grüße von der Ostsee und viel Erfolg
Thomas

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Thomas,



> Ich bin sofort trocken gewesen und den letzten Punkt werde ich auch noch in den Griff bekommen.
> Ich habe mich aber auch durch intensiven Sport auf die OP und die Zeit danach vorbereitet.


dein Blasenkatheter wurde erst 16 Tage nach op gezogen, kenne aber auch hier Männer, ihnen wurde schon in der hälfte der Zeit den Blasenkatheter gezogen und was kam heraus? eine undichte Anasomose = Verbindung zwischen der Harnröhre und Blase und zwar in einer sehr bekannten Klinik hier in Deutschland, machen die etwa Ausnahmen! 

Die Zeit von 16 Tagen ist OK, bei mir vor 11 Jahren war es sogar noch etwas länger! Aber nach 6-8 Tagen den Blasenkatheter zu ziehen ist einfach viel zu kurz, denn die Anasomose entwickelt sich bei jedem Mann eben anderst!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen Forum,

Jetzt befinde ich mich nur noch ein paar Tage vor der OP und mache mir natürlich sorgen über den Ablauf und das danach... sprich finde in den nächten nicht den richtigen Schlaf. ( OP Termin 26.10.09

Klappt alles ist der Krebs noch rechtzeitig draussen, wie wird es mit der Kontinenz sein - wird nervschonend operiert und hat dies auch geklappt.

Bei mir liegt ja ein einseitiger Befund vor - rechts mit Befund wird vermutlich nicht nervschonend operiert hängt scheinbar davon ab ob die Nerven verklebt sind mit der Prostata oder nicht falls ja wird nicht nervschonend operiert. Links wollen Sie Nervschonend operieren - habe da aber ein ungutes Gefühl da es ja rechts davon abhängt verklebt oder nicht - das kann doch auch links so sein und man weiss dies ja nicht vor der OP.

Naja, ich werde warten müssen was der Arzt nach der OP berichtet und ob es dann auch so ist.

Ich weiss das jeder Ablauf anders ist - trotzdem würde ich gerne was dazu vernehmen bezüglich der Zeit ab aufwachen nach der OP,  wie verbringt man die ersten Tage im Krankenhaus, wie kommt man mit dem Katheter klar - hat man da immer ein offenes Hemdchen an :-)

Wie reagiert der Körper Schliessmuskel wenn der Katheter gezogen wurde - geht das alles einfach so von alleine oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen ?

Wie lange haben die bei Euch operiert - habe mich für die laproskopische OP entschieden. 

Wann konntet ihr das erste mal aufstehen, wann gab es die erste feste Nahrung, Duschen alleine und wie ging das bei Euch mit dem ersten grossen Geschäft auf der Toilette ??

Bin um jeden kleinen Erfahrungsbericht dankbar. Für lustige Infos gibt es  mein Lachen und Schmunzeln dazu über welches ich mich freuen würde.

Werde mich nach der OP ganz sicher via Forum melden und berichten wie es mir ergangen ist. 

Gruss und Dank 

Andy

----------


## nobi-m

Hallo Andy,

die Nerven liegen schon in den letzten Tagen vor der OP blank.

Aber es ist halb so schlimm.

jedes Krankenhaus wird wohl im Ablauf etwas anders arbeiten, aber im folgenden Link kannst du dich über den Ablauf informieren.

http://www.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/mahe/u.../uro_index.htm

Ich bin in Herne operiert und fand diese Patientenhinweise wirklich gut
und hilfreich.
OP - Hemd am ersten Tag danach, aber dann wird es wieder gepflegt.
Ich habe kurze Schlafanzüge bevorzugt, kam dann einfach mit dem Katheder gut klar.

Jedes Jahr haben meine Frau ich ich gefrotzelt, man die Eier zu Ostern zu färben.
In diesem Jahr brauchte es das nicht, die Dinger schillerten in allen Farben.
Hat bestimmt während der OP einer draufgesessen.
Es ist alles nicht ganz einfach, aber gut auszuhalten.
Das schlimmste ist aber die eigene Psyche, so jedenfalls bei mir.
Gern kannst du mich anrufen, denn sprechen und austauschen mit Betroffenen hilft immer.

05151 679167
05151 963130

Liebe Grüße

Norbert

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Norbert, vielen Dank für Antwort - leider habe ich Profil von Dir gelesen das ein gewisses tröpfeln sich eingestellt hat. Hat sich das nochmals gebessert oder lebst du heute noch damit ?

Das mit den Eiern finde ich "lustig" nein das kann doch nicht sein das die keine Stühle haben zum Sitzen :-)  Ostern ist ja noch weit weg - ich hoffe die Farben halten nicht bis Ostern 2010 sondern nur ein paar Tage...

Gruss und Dank

Andy

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Andy, ich möchte Dich für den von Dir gewählten Weg bestärken und Dir Zuversicht vermitteln. Du bist erst 46, da gibt es kaum eine Alternative zu einer kurativen Therapie.

Lies doch einfach die Schilderungen von Bernett zu seiner OP. Er hat sehr anschaulich und ausführlich geschildert, wie gut es mit seiner Operation gelaufen ist. Das wünsche ich Dir auch und viele viele gesunde Jahre danach. Alles Gute!

----------


## nobi-m

Hallo Andy,

da ich größtenteils körperlich nicht wenig arbeite, ist das für die Kontinenz nicht ganz optimal. Im Verkauf laufend über den Tresen bücken, oder in der Produktion auch nicht immer nur Milchtüten heben, waren keine hilfreichen Freunde.
Hätte ich einen Bürojob, oder einen anderen leichten Job, wäre ich dicht geblieben.
Jetzt, 6 Monate nach OP ist das Tröpfeln um mehr als 70% zurückgegangen. Es gibt Tage mit 20-80ml, aber meistens ist es nicht mehr der Rede wert.
Ich hatte mir so von vornherein mir ein Jahr als Ziel gesetzt, um alles wieder auf die Reihe, bzw. dicht und zum stehen zu bekommen. Das wird.

Im Urlaub, beim Radfahren, beim Sport ist gar nichts.
Dann plötzlich auf unebenen Gelände, z.B. auf Kopfsteinplastrer, wird es mehr. Na ja, warten wir noch ein Weilchen.
Als ich vor zwei Wochen ein Fuder Kaminholz in den Schuppen getragen habe, bin ich durch das ständige Bücken fast ausgelaufen. Muß man halt mal die Vorlage zwischendurch wechseln.
Toll finde ich das nicht, aber es ist momentan mit Sicherheit kein Grund zum Verzweifeln.
Dafür bin ich meinen Krebs los.
Ich bin aber auch mit meinen Übungen nicht immer der Fleißigste gewesen.

LG

Norbert

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Andy,

auch ich möchte dir Mut machen und etwas die verständliche Angst nehmen. Ich habe ja schon an verschiedenen Stellen auf meinen Verlauf und die OP-Erfahrungen hingewiesen. BERNET hat dies sehr ausführlich getan. Seinem Bericht kann ich mich weitgehend anschließen. Allerdings war ich im Ausland, wenn auch grenznah, wo doch einiges etwas anders ist.
Hemdchen hatte ich bis zur Entnahme des Kateters. War aber auch totschick. Das Urinsäckchen nahm ich einfach in die Hand oder hängte es mir mit dem Bademantelgürtel um. Ständer gab es dort nicht.
Schmerzen hatte ich nie. Für den Notfall war ich an eine epidurale Schmerzpumpe angeschlossen, die ich selbst regulieren konnte.
Die offene OP hatte 4 Stunden gedauert. Angeblich fragte ich den Operateur bei Erwachen nach der Uhrzeit. Als er meinte, es sei schon nach 12 Uhr, soll ich mich erleichtert wieder zurückgelehnt und gesagt haben, dass es sich heute wohl nicht mehr lohne, zur Arbeit zu gehen. Kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern.
Die Woche nach OP sehr erholsam: Frühstück mit Zeitung, Spaziergänge, Lesen, Musik hören, bisschen TV, Besuche, Schlafen. Nach einer Woche Kateter raus und sofort völlig trocken die erste Nacht durchgeschlafen. So ist es bis heute.
Grenzüberschreitend fuhr ich am 8. Tag nach OP alleine mit dem ZUg in meine bayerische Wohnung, wo ich zuerst mal mit dem Auto einkaufen fuhr und mich dann zwei Wochen, meist alleine, anschlussheilbehandelte, bis meine Frau aus GB kommen und mich abholen konnte und wir in Urlaub fuhren.

Wahrlich kein Horror-Szenario.

Alles GUte und Kopf hoch!
Wassermann

PS: Bunte Eier hatte ich nicht bekommen, obwohl es kurz vor Ostern war! Gemein!

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Andy,
  ich bin 2007 fünf Tage vor Ostern in die Klinik gefahren.
  Hier mein Bericht:
  Aufnahme Dienstag vor Ostern mit Besprechung der Befunde. 
  Anschließend Injektionen eines Radio Pharmakonzern in die Prostata danach Aufnahme des Beckenbereichs mittels Gammakamera in der Radiologie.
  Abends schaute der Operateur bei mir vorbei.
  Mittwoch, ich hatte meine scheißegal Pille bereits erhalten, wurde mir mitgeteilt dass die OP aufgrund Personalmangels auf den nächsten Tag verschoben werden muss.
  Psychologisch gesehen eine Stresssituation.
  Am Gründonnerstag wurde ich operiert.
  Die OP Zeit betrug zweieinhalb Stunden.
  Die ersten Nächte hatte ich doch einige Schmerzen ausgelöst durch Blähungen (bei der OP wird eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung mittels füllung des Darms mit Luft durchgeführt)
  Linderung brachte mir eine nette Krankenschwester welche mir des Öfteren einen Strohhalm in meinen Allerwertesten schob. (Ich hoffe Sie hat sich dabei die Nase zugehalten)
  die ärztliche Betreuung in der Klinik war nicht gerade optimal (Osterfeiertage)
  Bereits am nächsten Donnerstag also eine Woche nach der OP wurde der Katheder gezogen.
  War bei mir kein schönes Gefühl anscheinend klemmte das Ding.
  Bereits am nächsten Tag Freitag den 13. bin ich mit relativ guter Frühkontinents entlassen worden.
  Das Gefühl dass da immer noch was in meinem besten Stück steckt (Katheder) hatte ich noch eine ganze Weile. Eigentlich war ich vollkommen dicht jedoch musste ich in der Anfangszeit alle paar Minuten zur Toilette.
  Bereits am folgenden Montag bin ich zur Anschluss Heilbehandlung gefahren, welche ich nach zwei Wochen abgebrochen habe. Dort waren hauptsächlich ältere Betroffene bei denen ich mich mit meinen 46 Jahren als Aussätziger gefühlt habe.
  Nach anfänglicher Besserung meines Harndrangs verschlechterte dieser sich wieder nach zwei Monaten. (Ich weiß heute noch nicht warum)(Beckenboden Trainig kontraproduktiv???.) Wichtig ist , das mir eine Inkontinenz erspart geblieben ist. Ich brauchte zu keiner Zeit Vorlagen. Inzwischen habe ich mich daran gewöhnt das ich im Gegensatz zu früher einmal öfter zur Toilette muss.
  Wichtiger ist das der Krebs Komplett entfernt werden konnte.
  Dies ist mir erst letztens richtig bewusst geworden.
  Ich hatte nach zweieinhalb Jahren PSA nicht messbaren Bereich von kleiner 0,01 plötzlich einen Anstieg auf 0,09 welcher sich aber als falsch Messung herausstellte.
  Nun zur schönsten Nebensache der Welt
  Gut zwei Jahre tat sich in der Beziehung fast nichts. Im letzten Vierteljahr habe ich diesbezüglich große Fortschritte erzielt. Meine bessere Hälfte muss zwar anständig Rubeln aber es wird.
  (Es soll ja Leute geben (Papst usw.) die ohne Handikap darauf verzichten)
  ich wünsche dir alles Gute vor allen Dingen das überragende Gefühl einen nicht messbaren PSA Wert mitgeteilt zu bekommen.
  Joachim

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend ,

Möchte mich bei allen für Eure Meldungen bedanken, man liest doch einiges.

Bin natürlich gespannt wie alles bei mir sein wird und werde euch sicher dazu berichten.

Ich weiss ich werde es erleben und überleben bin ja nicht der erste :-)

Vielen Dank und Gute Gesundheit wünsche ich allen 

Gruss Andy

PS: Joachim bin froh das sich dein PSA Wert wieder eingeregelt hat habe deine Berichte dazu mit Sorge auch gelesen.

----------


## Andy63

hallo forum

ist alles gut gelaufen die narkose perfekt und auch die stunden nach der op bis heute als angenehm entfunden. alles wird gut. die op konnte nervschonend erfolgen und laproskopisch wie von mir gewuenscht die aertze sind sehr zufrieden  mit dem ablauf. melde mich wieder schreibe aus dem krankenhause heute ist der 2 tag nach der op.

gruss andy

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo Andy

Schön, dass es Dir gut geht. Habe Dir fest die Daumen gedrückt!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## L.Engel

Hallo Andy,

auch ich freue mich sehr wieder von dir zu lesen. Noch mehr natürlich darüber, dass alles gut und nach Wunsch verlaufen ist.

Da bleibt mir nur noch Dir und allen anderen, alles erdenklich Gute auf dem Genesungsweg zu wünschen.

Alles Liebe

L. Engel

----------


## nobi-m

Hallo Andy,

die besten Genesungswüsche und alles Gute.

Liebe Grüße

Norbert

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen 5 Tag nach der Op es geht mir erstaunlich gut kann laufen und duschen habe kaum schmerzen im Bauch und bin mit dem Ablauf der Narkose und der OP wie mit der Pflege auf der Station mehr als zu frieden und dankbar.

es geht mir besser als von mir aber auch von den Arzten erwartet.

Nicht ganz so glücklich ist der Path. Befund den ich gestern erhalten habe.

Ich hatte in meiner doch kleinen Prostata einen riesigen Tumor von achtung 4 cm Grösse....

Befund 2 von 12 Stanzen... Tumor auf der rechten Seite bis 2 mm an die Kapsel reichenden aber nicht durchgebrochen. Trotzdem oder halt wegen der Nähe zum Kapseldurchbruch kann man den Fall somit leider noch nicht als gewonnen ansehen.

Müssen jetzt den PSA in 5 Wochen abwarten.

Befund somit kein R0 aber auch noch kein  R 1 was gleich gebieben ist ist der Gleason 7 .

Ich wurde links nervschonend operiert rechts Tumorseite nicht ganz da die Prostata dort mit den Nerven teilweise verklebt war und dort natürlich von den Arzten kein Risiko eingegangen wurde - ich hoffe jetzt natürlich das alles draussen ist..

Kann mir evtl. jemand was zum evtl. Thema Krebs doch noch vorhanden R 1 Reste wie es dann mit der evtl. Lebenserwatung und evtl. Behandlung weitergehen werden würde.

Ich lass mich jetzt nicht verrückt machen und warte den PSA Wert ab - meine Frau macht sich natürlich wieder sorgen.

Ich sehe den Zwischenstand als 0:0 Halbzeitstand nicht verloren aber leider auch noch nicht gewonnen.

Sonst geht es mit wirklich gut ich weiss auch das ich ohne OP oder auch mit einer Strahlenbehandlung bals gestorben wäre. Also alles richtig gemacht.

Der Katheter wird wenn alles gut aussieht am Mittwoch gezogen, bin natürlich sehr sehr gespannt obs mit der Kontinenz klappt.

Die Potenz hat sich natürlich noch nicht gezeigt da werde ich ab nächste Woche mit dem Kieler Konzept starten.

Würde mich freuen vom Forum was zu hören bin auch für alle Fragen zum Ablauf Op etc. für die die vor der OP oder deren Frage op ja oder nein stehen offen.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo Andy

Super, dass es Dir so gut geht! Das freut mich wirklich!

Deine Aussage




> .... 
> Sonst geht es mit wirklich gut ich weiss auch das ich ohne OP oder auch mit einer Strahlenbehandlung bals gestorben wäre. Also alles richtig gemacht.....


 
erstaunt mich aber doch etwas. Insbesondere was die Bestrahlung angeht. Kannst Du das erläutern. Hiezu wären auch Stellungsnahmen von Daniel Schmidt und andern Forumsbenützern doch interessant.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## BurgerH

> Kann mir evtl. jemand was zum evtl. Thema Krebs doch noch vorhanden R 1 Reste wie es dann mit der evtl. Lebenserwatung und evtl. Behandlung weitergehen werden würde.
> 
> Ich lass mich jetzt nicht verrückt machen und warte den PSA Wert ab - meine Frau macht sich natürlich wieder sorgen.


Hallo Andy,

erstmal Glückwunsch zur gut überstandenen und ausgefallenen OP.

Zum eventuell posiitven Schnittrand gilt Deine Aussage, "ich lass mich jetzt nicht verrückt machen".

Es ist bekannt, dass die Laparaskopiker statistisch gesehen etwas mehr positive Schnittränder erzeugen als die offenen Operateure. Aber es ist auch bekannt, dass nicht jeder positive Schnittrand sich zu einem Rezidiv entwickelt.

Also den PSA-Wert bei der Nachkontrolle beobachten.

Sollte ein PSA-Rezidiv am Schnittrand entstehen (Lokalrezidiv) dann hast Du immer noch mit einer Bestrahlung die Chance auf eine endgültige Heilung.

Zur Lebenserwartun etwas zu sagen, wäre "raten im Kaffeesatz!"

Jedenfalls sehen die Statistiken gute Chancen für einen Operierten.

Wir fokussieren uns als Prostatakrebskranke in diesem Punkt manchem.zu sehr auf den Prostatakrebs und vergessen die Herz- Kreiylaufrisiken, die immer noch zu den häufigsten Todesursachen beim Mann gehören.

Die Angst um die weitere Entwicklung kannst Du vielleicht mit einem Entspannungstraining wie der progressiven Muskelentspannung in Griff bekommen und Dich selbst ruhiger stellen.

Alles Gute weiterhin!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## JoScho

> Nicht ganz so glücklich ist der Path. Befund den ich gestern erhalten habe.
> 
> Ich hatte in meiner doch kleinen Prostata einen riesigen Tumor von achtung 4 cm Grösse....
> Befund 2 von 12 Stanzen... Tumor auf der rechten Seite bis 2 mm an die Kapsel reichenden aber nicht durchgebrochen. Trotzdem oder halt wegen der Nähe zum Kapseldurchbruch kann man den Fall somit leider noch nicht als gewonnen ansehen.
> 
> Befund somit kein R0 aber auch noch kein  R 1 was gleich gebieben ist ist der Gleason 7 .
> Ich wurde links nervschonend operiert rechts Tumorseite nicht ganz da die Prostata dort mit den Nerven teilweise verklebt war und dort natürlich von den Arzten kein Risiko eingegangen wurde - ich hoffe jetzt natürlich das alles draussen ist..
> 
> Gruss Andy


Hallo Andy

Ich freue mich das deine OP gut verlaufen ist.
Deine Beschreibung des Path. Befund "bis 2 mm an die Kapsel" ist kein R1.
In meinem Bericht steht " bis unmittelbar an die Kapsel jedoch ohne Durchbruch" und nichts von R1.

weiter gute besserung.
joachim

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend, es geht mir absolut gut. Bin von meinem Arzt  überzeugt. Die OP und die Narkose im St.Clara Basel ist wirklich super gelaufen. Infos dazu gebe ich gerne auf Privat Mail Anfrage.

Alle in diesem Haus bemühen sich wirklich, dass es dir gut geht und sind super nett.

Der nächste Schritt wird der Katheter sein welcher geplant am Mittwoch gezogen werden sollte.

Davor habe ich doch sehr sehr grossen Respekt nicht vor den ziehen sondern wie es danach gehen wird.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand was zum meiner Histologischen Diagnose sagen :

Prostatakarzinom pT2c cN0 (0/3) cM0 Max. Tumordurchmesser 42 mm  
Resektion rechts Basisnah auf einer Strecke von 2mm nicht vollständig.
Fokale Perineuralscheideninfiltration.
Keine Infiltration des periprostatischen Weichgewerbes.
Keine Samenblaseninfiltration 
Karzinom in beiden Prostatalappen unter Betonung des rechten Prostatalappens
Resektion basisnah rechts nicht im gesunden
32 g schwere Prostatektomie mit ausgeprägt unregelmässiger Präparatoberfläche. Keine anhaftenden Samenblasen, jedoch beiliegend ... grosse Samenblasenteilstücke.
Blasenhals Tumorfreies Prostatateilstück.
Gleason blieb bei Score 7 (3-4)
Lymphkoten iliacal rechts und links tumorfrei (wurden entfernt)

Melde mich in ein paar Tagen wieder

Gruss Andy

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Andy,

bis auf den positiven Schnittrand "Resektion basisnah rechts nicht im gesunden" an sich ein optimaler Befund:

T2C = der Prostatakrebs war auf die Kapsel beschränkt
cN0 = die Lymphknoten waren nicht befallen
cM0 = klinisch sind keine Metastasen festgestellt worden.

Der positive Schnittrand sollte Dich jetzt nicht beunruhigen. 
Er scheint ja "nur" 2 mm groß zu sein. 
Durch eine regelmäßige Nachsorge mit PSA-Messung alle 
3 Monate ist er gut im Griff zu halten und zu beobachten.

Nicht an jedem positiven Schnittrand muss sich ein Lokal-Rezidiv bilden. Wenn doch, ist es mit einer Bestrahlung als Folgetherapie gut zu bändigen und sogar zu heilen.

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Andy63

Schönen Nachmittag, heute wurde der Katheter gezogen dies ist absolut schmerzfrei. Bis jetzt 3 Stunden danach bin ich immer noch Dicht - das kann sich aber doch noch verändern muss man abwarten.

Ich glaube fest daran dasich den Guten Ablauf bis jetzt meinem Arzt zu verdanken habe - dem ich über alles dankbar bin.

Hoffe das alle weiterhin gut läuft.

Für alle die diesen Forums Bericht lesen möchte ich mitteilen das nichts verloren ist im Leben und man sich für eine solche OP einen Arzt mit gutem Ruf aussucht der einem aber auch ein gutes Baugefühl vermitteln sollte.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Wycliff

.. sehr schön ... das freut mich auch  , daß du selber mit deiner Entscheidung auch wirklich zufrieden bist , weiterhin  gute Besserung  ..
von ganzem Herzen ..
das ist genau der Punkt den ich mir auch  selber vorgenommen habe:
Diagnose, Informieren, Entscheidung , Durchführen und dazu stehen ..
ansonsten frißt es einen selber auf ..

----------


## JoScho

Hallo andy,
weiter so, alles gute joachim

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen, komme gerade von der Toilette....

Bin seid gestern zuhause und wollte mich nochmals ihm Forum melden.


Bin also seit 2 Tagen immer noch Trocken habe keinen Urin verloren und es geht mir weiterhin gut. Das sitzen liegen und aufstehen ist anders wie im Krankenhaus und man merkt jetzt doch wieder das man eine OP hatte und der Bauch noch nicht verheilt sein kann. Es zieht docch öfters mal ist aber alles auszuhalten und es braucht halt auch noch seine Zeit.

Es gibt noch was gutes zu berichten habe am Mittwoch Tga des Katheter ziehes im Krankenaus angefangen mit dem Kieler Konzept 5 mg Cialis jeden Tag zu nehmen.

Wie wir Männer so sind habe ich mich "natürlich"  noch am gleichen Tag versucht zu stimulieren (ja ohne Frau :-) ).

Ihr glaubt es nicht ich hatte eine Erektion noch nicht wie früher aber es hatte einen natürlich gefreut zu sehen das der kleine Mann nicht tot ist noch bleibt. Und einen Orgasmus den ich lieber nicht erlebt hätte - hatte danach grosse Schmerzen im Dammbereich welche sich aber wieder gelegt haben.

Habe dies noch im Krankenhaus meinem Arzt berichtet der es kaum Glauben konnte - mein Verlauf ist absolut Top. Dies liegt sicher an der Heilung meinens Körper der doch kleinen Prostata aber ganz ganz sicher am können meines Arztes.

Also nochmals sucht euch den Arzt in Ruhe aus.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das ich auch noch das nötige Glück habe das mein PSA Wert am 1 Dez auf Nulll steht.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend,

Es geht mir von Tag zu Tag besser - das einzige Problem war mein doch starker Harndrang beim laufen, welchen ich seit 2 Tagen mit einem Medikament angehe:

Spasmourgenin Neo

Das Medikament hat mir geholfen, der Harndrang ist fast verschwunden, ganz sicher aber nicht mehr so extrem wie in den letzten 2 Wochen.

Ich hoffe das bleibt so oder wird noch besser.

Am 1 Dez habe ich meinen Kontrolltag beim Urologen - bei welchem auch der PSA Wert ermittelt wird.  Ich hoffe das ich auf der glücklichen Seite stehe und mein Wert 0 ausweisen wird.

Gruss Andy

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Andy,
  ich wünsche dir für den 1. Dezember alles Gute vor allem die erhofften 0,0.. beziehungsweise ein Mess ergebnis unter der Nachweisgrenze.
  Schön das sich dein Harndrang gebessert hat. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie lästig so etwas sein kann und dass man dabei viel Lebensqualität verliert. Bei mir hatten alle Medikamente diesbezüglich nicht angesprochen. Komischerweise hatte sich mein Harndrang nach anfänglicher Besserung (ca. 2 Monate nach OP (im April 2007))  wieder verschlechtert und ist bis Mitte diesen Jahres auch nicht besser geworden.
  Seit August geht es diesbezüglich ebenso wie unser anderes Problem(Potenz) wieder bergauf. 
  Vieles spielt dabei auch die Psyche eine Rolle.
  Alles Gute

----------


## LudwigS

> vor allem die erhofften 0,0.. beziehungsweise ein Mess ergebnis unter der Nachweisgrenze.


Das wäre mir als Wunsch zu wenig.

0,0... ?

0,06 ist unter der Nachweisgrenze mehrere Gerätetypen.

Und bei PSA-Werten nach OP grösser als 0,04 haben 90% ein Rezidiv.

Ich wünsche ihm einen PSA-Wert kleiner 0,01, am besten unter der Nachweisgrenze von 0,002-Geräten.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## JoScho

> Das wäre mir als Wunsch zu wenig.
> 
> 0,0... ?
> 
> 0,06 ist unter der Nachweisgrenze mehrere Gerätetypen.
> 
> Und bei PSA-Werten nach OP grösser als 0,04 haben 90% ein Rezidiv.
> 
> Ich wünsche ihm einen PSA-Wert kleiner 0,01, am besten unter der Nachweisgrenze von 0,002-Geräten.
> ...


Bei vielen Urologen ist die Nachweisgrenze 0,07

Für die Psyche ist es sicherlich schön wenn die Nachweisgrenze mit den modernsten Verfahren < 0,000. gemessen wird. Therapeutisch ergeben sich aber unter 0,07 oder 0,000 keine Konsequenzen.

----------


## LudwigS

> Für die Psyche ist es sicherlich schön wenn die Nachweisgrenze mit den modernsten Verfahren < 0,000. gemessen wird.


Bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Mit 0,1-Geräten gemessen, hat sich mancher ein oder zwei Jahre gesund fühlen dürfen - was er definitiv nicht war.




> Therapeutisch ergeben sich aber unter 0,07 oder 0,000 keine Konsequenzen.


Das ist richtig, aber dein Wunsch schloss auch die Werte mit ein, bei denen man mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Krebs-Problem mit der OP nicht gelöst haben wird.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Andy63

Hi, habe heute meinen PSA Wert erhalten 0.1 bin damit noch nicht ganz glücklich.

Es hätte in diesem Labor nur noch einen besseren Wert gegeben nähmlich < als 0.1 dies wird gem. meinem Arzt auch noch kommen da wir vermutlich mit dem test nach 5 Wochen noch zu früh waren bei einem Ausgangswert von ca. 12.

Ich bin mir sicher das ich den gewünschten PSA Wert in 3 Wochen auch erhalten werde.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Liebes Forum,

Habe meinen PSA test machen lassen Wert 0.118 was gleichzusetzen ist mir der ersten Messung 0.1 .

Das macht natürlich keinen Spass - habe meinen Arzt daraufhin angesprochen wo ich jetzt somit stehe, er hat mir wie folgt geantwortet :

Solange der PSA auf diesem Niveau stabil bleibt ist alles in Ordnung.
Es  handelt sich in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich um gesundes Restgewebe am Blasenhals,  welches noch PSA produziert.
Die Übergang zwischen Harnblase und Prostata ist  hier ja nicht Schwarz und Weiss, sondern geht fliessend ineinander über. Es kann  durchaus vorkommen, dass noch etwas Prostatagewebe am Blasenhals  verbleibt.
Aber, es ist auch denkbar, dass noch Resttumor im OP Gebiet ist.  Wir werden dies mit dem weiteren PSA Verlauf herausfinden. 
Wenn der PSA Wert  über 0.2 ng/ml ansteigt sollten wir eine Nachbestrahlung in Betracht ziehen,  ansonsten empfehle ich Ihnen weiter zuzuwarten.

Ich glaube das die Antwort Hand und Fuss hat und richtig ist. Für mich heisst das wiedermal warten und hoffen.

Gibt es hier im Forum Gleichgesinnte die auch mit einen Restwert Leben ohne Bestrahlung - also mit vermutlich gesundem Restgewebe ??

Wünsche allen die dies lesen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 

Wollte meinen Bericht anpassen, neuste PSA Messung 3 somit 3 Monate nach erfolgter OP 0.106 .

Ich gehe immer noch davon aus das es sich um gutartiges Restgewebe handelt - der Wert schein stabil zu bleiben was dies unterstreichen würde.

Ich hoffe es bleibt so.


Gruss  Andy

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Andy,
wünsch ich Dir von Herzem....

Gruß aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Gerhard, danke dir.

Klar hoffe ich das alles so bleibt obwohl ja in diesem Forum überhaupt nichts zu lesen ist über das Thema gutartiges Restgewebe was mich wundert. Da ja die Blase und die Prostata zusammengewachsen sind und nicht schwarz und weiss auseinander zu halten sind.

Beuruhigen tut es mich natürlich schon das ich scheinbar " mit dieser Sorge " alleine stehe - muss man das dann als gescheiterte OP betrachten oder ist die Hoffnung auf gutartiges Restgewebe wwirklcih gegeben oder nur ein Wunschgedanke ...

Gruss Andy

----------


## gerhard29

> gutartiges Restgewebe was mich wundert


Hallo Andy,

ja das mit dem Gewebe ist so eine Sache. Hier im Forum hab ich auch noch nichts darüber gelesen. Wenn Du bei Onmeda unter Prostata.... ins Forum gehst und den Dr. Kahmann um Rat bittest, geh ich davon aus, dass dieser Dir Restgewebe bestätigen wird. So hab ich es dort schon mal gelesen. Ob es so ist, nun ich bin nicht der Experte und bei mir hat sich das Ganze (was ich immer vermutete) nicht bestätigt. Nach dem PET vor 2 Wochen und dem heutigem Uni-Besuch in Ulm sieht es nochmals anders aus. Aber gut, das ist eine andere Geschichte. Auf der anderen Seite ist Dein PSA _relativ niedrig und stabil._ Da gehe ich davon aus, dass Dr. Kahmann sagen wird, abwarten und regelmäßig kontrollieren.

Gruß aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## Andy63

Neuster PSA Test vom 17.03.2010

0.034 es wird gut

----------


## Andy63

Hallo,

Wollte die neusten Werte PSA bekannt geben, gemessen am 30.04.2010

0.089 es wird was ..... die nächsten Test werden es zeigen

----------


## Andy63

Heutiger Termin bei meinem Vertrauens OP Dok und Urologen,

Wir haben das Thema Feinmessung und die Werte besprochen und gleich  einen PSA Test gemacht welcher das Bestmögliche messbare Resultat in  diesem Krankenhaus erbracht hat <0.1  ( es wird bewusst nicht  Fein gemessen da die Schwankungen nur unnötig nervös machen und unnötig  sind )

Ich werde jetzt ganz normal nach 3 Monaten beim Urolgen einen PSA Test  machen lassen und zwar so lange  der Wert 0.1 oder natürlich besser  <0.1 ausweisen wird, vorher wird keine Feinmessung mehr gemacht.

"es muss toll sein so zwei kleine bildhübsche Mädchen zu haben - danke  für alles "

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Forum

PSA Labor Messung von letzter Woche :  0.257  ...  habe am Freitag nochmals einen PSA Test gemacht die Werte liegen mir am Montag vor.

Meinen Dok treffe ich nächsten Donnerstag dann schauen wir weiter.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 

Kontrolle der letzten Werte sind leider auch nicht gut ausgefallen : 0.289 es bleibt also dabei.

Habe am Donnerstag mien Gespräch mit meinem Dok. und das ist gut so es kommt wie es kommen muss und ich bin dabei.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend

Wollte kurz mitteilen wie es bei mir weitergeht.

Hatte ein Gespräck mit dem Radiologen und werde in kürze mit der Bestrahlung beginnen.

Nächste Woche Donnerstag wird ein CT gemacht auf Basis dessen die Bestrahlung geplant wird.

Ab dem 6 Sept werde ich Bestrahlt geplant sicher 35 Bestrahlungen gleich 66 gy versucht werden 38 Bestrahlungen mit 70 Gray

Als Technik kommt ein IMRT Bestrahlungsgerät zum Zug welches scheinbar  vor jeder der Bestrahlungen nochmals via CT angepasst wird.

Volle Blase leerer Darm nur bestimmte Lebensmittel in dieser Zeit ist ja allen bekannt.

Sorgen mache ich mir natürlich über die anstehenden Nebenwirkungen und  deren Auswirkung - ich hoffe sehr das keine bleibenden Schäden zurück  bleiben - das Schreiben mit allen evtl. Nebenwirkungen das man  unterschreibt lässt einen
schon ein bisschen bleich werden.



Lymphknoten werden nicht bestrahlt es wurden bei der Op die sogenannten  Wächter Lymphknten entfernt welche nicht betroffen waren.

Bezüglich Kontinenz und Impotenz mache ich mir natürlich die gleichen  Sorgen wie vor der Op vor einem Jahr - man riskiert ja mit der Strahlung  wieder alles auf's neue.

Frage ans Forum ist es möglich die Potenz trotz einer Bestrahlung auf Dauer zu erhalten ?

Naja was soll's es wird schon klappen :-) wichtig ist einzig das der Krebs besiegt wird.

Gruss und schönen Abend Andy

PS : Das man sich 38 mal nackt auf einen Bestrahlungstisch legen darf  mach auch nicht wirklich spass - hoffentlich schauen die mir den Rest  nicht noch ganz weg :-)

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Forum

Bestrahlung wird abgesagt - habe von mir aus letzte Woche nochmals den  PSA bestimmen wollen, als Nadir vor der Bestrahlung die ab Donnerstag  abfangen sollte.

Habe den Wert in meinem Labor messen lassen das gleiche wie immer Wert   0.016  diesen Wert habe ich mit einer zweiten Messung im gleichen Labor  nochmals messen lassen und heute erhalten 0.024   ( im gleichen Labor  vor 4 Wochen 0.257 und 0.289 )

Bestrahlung somit gestoppt kann jemand das erklären, meine Arzte haben einen solchen Verlauf auch noch nicht gesehen.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 

Da doch der eine oder andere meine Geschichte liest : Neuer PSA Test von heut 1.10.2010  0.034 bin also wieder auf Spur und meine hohen PSA Werte müssen jetztt von einer Entzündung stammen.

Naja nochmals Glück gehabt meine OP liegt jetzt bald ein Jahr zurück und bis auf den rest PSA sehr wahrscheinlich gutes Restprostatagewebe und die kurzfristige Erhöhung auf 0.289 habe ich mein ersten jahr nach der Op hinter mir.

Ich muss feststellen das dies sicher kein leichtes Jahr für mich war aber es kann einen auch schlimmer im Leben treffen.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Lichtenberger

Habe demnächst auch meine OP! ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />

Hi Andy63,

ich habe mit großen Interesse dein Bericht gelesen. All die Fragen die du
gestellt hast, hätten auch von mir sein können. Da ich im Nov./10 meine
nervenschonende offene OP in der Charite habe, stellen sich mir aber doch noch
einige Fragen auf. 
Hattest du eine offene oder da Vinci OP,
Wie kann ich mich auf die OP optimal vorbereiten,
Hattest du unmittelbar nach der OP irgendwelche größeren schmerzen,
Oder hast du jetzt noch irgendwelche unangenehmen Nachwirkungen,
Wie lange warst du krank geschrieben,
Ab wann kann man wieder Fahrrad fahren,

Du hast jetzt wahrscheinlich andere Dinge im Kopf aber vielleicht fällt dir
ja noch was ein.  

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir alles Gute für die weitere Behandlung.

Mfg. Lichtenberger m45,

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo "Lichtenberger",

nur ein kleiner Hinweis aus meiner Sicht 
- eine sehr schnelle Entscheidung zur RPE!? Ich nehme an, Du bist erst 45 Jahre alt. Sollte es so sein, dann informiere Dich über die Nebenwirkungen und Folgen der offenen OP.
- Kannst ja einmal auf einen Beitrag von mir in der Plauderecke vom 06.07.2010 "Aus Fehlern lernen" (http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0582#post50582) schauen
 bzw. meine Krankengeschichte bei "myProstate.eu" nachlesen. 
Inzwischen bin ich nach einem halben Jahr fast "trocken" und habe die erste Woche ohne Inkontinenzvorlagen geschafft!
Alles andere, was einen Mann ausmacht ist "tote Hose"!!! Aber ich bin schon 66 Jahre alt, da stört das nicht mehr so sehr, trotzdem vermisst man etwas.
Es werden bestimmt noch Hinweise von Fachleuten aus dem Forum kommen, die Dir bei Deiner Entscheidung helfen können.

Alles Gute für die nächste Zeit

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## BernardS

Hallo Lichtenberger,

wenn Du magst, dann lies mal meine Biographie. Ich war 55 als ich operiert wurde ("offene" OP in Oldenburg, kann ich nur empfehlen!). Ich hatte keinerlei Schmerzen nach der OP (ohne Einnahme von Schmerzmitteln!), konnte nach knapp 3 Monaten wieder Fahrradfahren (Tennis und Golf deutlich früher!), habe bis heute (ohne AHB!) keine Kontinenzprobleme und das "andere" funktioniert problemlos!

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Lichtenberger m45,

Ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt, wichtig ist in Ruhe den Arzt deines Vertrauens zu finden - dann wird alles gute gehen.

Gruss  Andy





> Habe demnächst auch meine OP! fficeffice" />
> 
> Hi Andy63,
> 
> ich habe mit großen Interesse dein Bericht gelesen. All die Fragen die du
> gestellt hast, hätten auch von mir sein können. Da ich im Nov./10 meine
> nervenschonende offene OP in der Charite habe, stellen sich mir aber doch noch
> einige Fragen auf. 
> Hattest du eine offene oder da Vinci OP,
> ...

----------


## Lichtenberger

es beruhigt mich ein bisschen was ich so von euch lese. Inzwischen habe ich mir auch ein Profil bei http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=report_all angelegt. Es ist auch eine sehr gute Seite und man hat selbst nochmal eine Übersicht.

Meine OP wird live zu einen int. Kongress mit mehreren Professore/Doctorren übertragen. Vielleicht habe ich dadurch ein kleinen Bonus(;-).

Trotzdem bin ich mal u. a. gespannt wie das mit den beiden Kathetern so läuft. Wollen mal hoffen das die Schläuche nicht so dick (schmerzen?) sind bzw. das beim rausziehen nix schiefgeht....Muß ich dann mit den Blasenkatheter nach Hause? (OP + KH 5 Tage, entfernen Katheter 7.Tag).

Da ich im 1/09 einen HWI hatte, denke ich mal das ich dann im Rentenalter mit div. grösseren Krankheiten verschont bleibe.(;-). 

Na denne schönen Tag noch.

der Lichtenberger

----------


## risnes

Hallo Andy habe mich für die brachyterapie entschieden mitwoch von essen mit dem zug nach berlin donerstags voruntersuchung freitags op samstags nachuntersuchung anschliesend mit dem zug zurück nach essen das war vor c.a. 2 jahre Psa 7,5 Psa heute0,8  Zitat von risnes---
Es gibt nichts besseres in Deutschland setze dich bitte mit Dr.
Kahmann / Dr. Henkel in Berlin in Verbindung  OPZentrumUllsteinhaus@t-online.de
ich habe mich im Februar 2009 behandeln lassen bin mit meiner Frau hin gefahren  die TKK hat alle kosten übernommen (Bahn Hotel) Fragen beantworte ich dir gerneGruß Heinz
heinz-tebartz@web.de
---Zitatende---

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Heinz

Danke für Deinen Hinweis aber ich bin am 26 Okt 2009 operiert worden und besitze keine Prostata mehr :-)

Gruss Andy





> Hallo Andy habe mich für die brachyterapie entschieden mitwoch von essen mit dem zug nach berlin donerstags voruntersuchung freitags op samstags nachuntersuchung anschliesend mit dem zug zurück nach essen das war vor c.a. 2 jahre Psa 7,5 Psa heute0,8  Zitat von risnes---
> Es gibt nichts besseres in Deutschland setze dich bitte mit Dr.
> Kahmann / Dr. Henkel in Berlin in Verbindung  OPZentrumUllsteinhaus@t-online.de
> ich habe mich im Februar 2009 behandeln lassen bin mit meiner Frau hin gefahren  die TKK hat alle kosten übernommen (Bahn Hotel) Fragen beantworte ich dir gerneGruß Heinz
> heinz-tebartz@web.de
> ---Zitatende---

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum,

Nun ist es bereits ein Jahr vergangen, ich weiss noch gut wie es mir vor einem Jahr ging.

Ich hatte Angst wie alles kommen wird und wie es mir nach der Op gehen würde, ich hatte am heutigen Abend vor der OP Einzug ins Krankenhaus keine Angst vor dem Ablauf nur grosse bedenken vor den Folgen der OP. Heute nach einem Jahr muss ich sagen das es mir wirklich ganz gut geht, was ich sicher meinem Körper aber auch meinem Arzt zu verdanken habe.

Sicher habe ich ein turbulentes Jahr hinter mit mit einem rest PSA und fast dem Beginn einer Bestrahlung. 

Ich will nicht klagen das Schicksal hätte mich auch schwerer treffen können. 

Ich werde morgen (Jahrestag der OP) eine gute Flasche Rotwein killen - fast so wie vor der OP vor einem Jahr...  

Fuer alle die das am Anfang Ihrer Sorgen und Aengste lesen möchte ich mitteilen es kann auch gut gehen.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Andy et al,



> Ich will nicht klagen das Schicksal hätte mich auch schwerer treffen können. 
> 
> Ich werde morgen (Jahrestag der OP) eine gute Flasche Rotwein killen - fast so wie vor der OP vor einem Jahr...  
> 
> Fuer alle die das am Anfang Ihrer Sorgen und Aengste lesen möchte ich mitteilen es kann auch gut gehen.


ja Andy, Du hast Recht, ich auch, nach über 12 Jahren!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Daniel K

> Hallo Andy et al,
> ja Andy, Du hast Recht, ich auch, nach über 12 Jahren!
> 
> Gruß, Helmut


*Ich schließe mich dem an*

----------


## Lichtenberger

Hallöchen,

tja, ich habe in knapp 2 Wochen meine OP. Langsam kommt der "Muffengang" aber es wird schon irgendwie gehen und ich will das Ding auch endlich raus haben...

Das Forum macht mich bisschen zuverlässlicher.

Vielleicht können wir dann nächstes Jahr zusammen feiern..Ihr euer mehrjähriges ich mein 1 jähriges "Bestehen".

Gruß

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Lichtenberger, 

Ich wünsche Dir für deine OP alle Gute, versuch trotz aallem locker zu bleiben - du kannst es ja nicht ändern die OP kommt so oder so. Ich habe versucht mit in den letzten Wochen vor der Op so Fit wie möglich zu halten. Gesunde Ernährung Bewegeung haben mir in der Zeit sicher nicht geschadet. Wichtig ist auch darauf zu achten sich vor der OP keine Grippe oder ähnliches einzufangen - würde also empfehlen keine Grippe kranken per sofort mehr zu besuchen.

Alles wird gut gehen und in ein Paar tagen kannst du auch den Einjähriges feiern :-)

Drücke dir die Daumen 

Gruss  Andy

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich habe versucht mit in den letzten Wochen vor der Op so Fit wie möglich zu halten.


Hallo Lichtenberger,

gaaanz wichtig: *Jetzt schon* mit dem täglichen Schließmuskeltrainig beginnen. Eine gute Anleitung dazu findest Du hier, im Anhang ab Seite 97. Wenn Du mir eine PN oder Mail mit Deiner Anschrift schickst, kann ich Dir auch die gedruckte Broschüre (Blauer Ratgeber Nr. 17) zusenden, ich habe mir von der Krebshilfe einen Schwung davon kommen lassen.

Ralf

----------


## Felix*

> Hallo Lichtenberger,
> 
> gaaanz wichtig: *Jetzt schon* mit dem täglichen Schließmuskeltrainig beginnen. Eine gute Anleitung dazu findest Du hier, im Anhang ab Seite 97. Wenn Du mir eine PN oder Mail mit Deiner Anschrift schickst, kann ich Dir auch die gedruckte Broschüre (Blauer Ratgeber Nr. 17) zusenden, ich habe mir von der Krebshilfe einen Schwung davon kommen lassen.
> 
> Ralf


Vom Saulus zum Paulus?

----------


## Lichtenberger

...für die Hinweise und Tipps. 

  Wenn mir jetzt noch irgendjemand u.a. sagen könnte wie ich mein Krankenhausaufenthalt nach der OP bisschen verlängern könnte (ich habe echt keine Lust mit den Katheter entlassen zu werden), dann wäre das ganz gut. Laut Urologen war es wohl früher auch so gewesen aber u. a. müssen die KH Kosten wohl auch in dieser Richtung unten gehalten werden.

2.Frage: Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten nach der OP sportlich halbwegs fitt zu bleiben? (Mit Fahrrad fahren & TT wird wohl für die ersten 3 Monate nicht soviel drinne sein).

gruß Lichtenberger m45

----------


## HorstK

> Frage: Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten nach der OP sportlich halbwegs fitt zu bleiben?


 
Blauer Ratgeber Nr.48: 

*Bewegung und Sport bei Krebs >* Seite 38 ff 

http://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/I...gung_sport.pdf



Horst

----------


## skipper

Hallo Lichtenberger,
wie Andy schon geschrieben hat , vor Op viel Sport und gesundes Essen , danach sobald wie möglich spazieren gehen. 
Mein Tip: So schnell wie möglich raus aus der Klinik! Auch mit Katheter, ist kein Problem.
Viel Glück
Skipper

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Lichtenberger,

skipper schreibt das schon richtig: du bekommst einen Beinbeutel, wird am Unterschenkel festgeschnallt. Damit kannst du herrlich spazierengehen, einfach vorher Fuss auf Toilettenschüssel, Verschluss auf bis Beutel leer - und ab. Du willst doch nicht in der Klinik versauern, oder?

Das wird schon.

----------


## Lichtenberger

tja, Freitag ist es soweit. 

Habe die Voruntersuchung überstanden und werde nun eine Narkose über die
Wirbelsäule bekommen...naja Hauptsache ich schlaf schön.

Ich wollte mich dann mal abmelden. Mp3 Player ist bestückt und ein hoffentlich gutes
Buch (Im Gulag ) rausgesucht. Dank Handy Internet Flat werde ich mich ggf.
nach der OP aus dem KH melden und mir u.a. die interessanten Beiträge
hier im Forum zu Gemühte führen. Man kann sich zwar auch mit der Familie über
viele Sachen unterhalten aber wenn man sich mit "Mitleidenden"
austauscht, ist es doch u . a. informativer. 

Wer weis, im normalen Alltag würde man sich höchstwahrscheinlich nie begegnen bzw.
unterhalten und hier fühlt man sich gleich ein bisschen wie in einer großen Gemeinschaft.

Ein guter Freund ist allerdings der Meinung "dass dieses Forum
Gequatsche totaler Müll ist und man sich nur Verrückt macht". Solange sich
alle an die Spielregeln halten und hier keiner Beleidigend wird, kann ich diese
Meinung allerdings nicht teilen. Oder wie seht ihr das?

 Na denn, drückt die Daumen das alles gut wird. Ich kann es dann nicht und hoffe das der Doc einen guten Tag erwischt.

Gruß der Lichtenberger!

----------


## dillinger

...Ein guter Freund ist allerdings der Meinung "dass dieses Forum
Gequatsche totaler Müll ist und man sich nur Verrückt macht". Solange sich
alle an die Spielregeln halten und hier keiner Beleidigend wird, kann ich diese
Meinung allerdings nicht teilen. Oder wie seht ihr das?..

hallo Lichtenberger
dieses Forum ist wertvoller denn je, denn wo gibt es in bezug auf PK solch eine Ansammlung an Erfahrungswissen?
natürlich muss man nicht ALLES lesen, du kannst ja den "Müll" links liegen lassen ;-))
Drück´ Dir die Daumen!!
dillinger

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Lichtenberger,




> Ein guter Freund ist allerdings der Meinung "dass dieses Forum
> Gequatsche totaler Müll ist und man sich nur Verrückt macht".


Lass Dich nicht von Leuten, die nicht "in Deiner Haut" stecken, etwas einreden, was sie nicht beurteilen können, weil sie "nicht" in Deiner Haut stecken.
Hier im Forum hast Du die Möglichkeit, Dich unabhängig von den Ärzten von "Gleichbetroffenen" Erfahrungen zu holen. Darüber hinaus bieten BPS, KISP, der Forumextrakt und nicht zu vergessen Pierrots "myprostate,eu" die Möglichkeit, Dich darüber schlau zu machen, was die Ärzte manchmal nicht ausführlich oder gar nicht über Deine Erkrankung mitteilen.

Klar: nicht alle Ausagen sind für einen brauchbar, aber Du wirst schnell lernen, das für Dich Wichtige zu filtern und das andere dann zu übergehen.

Ich habe nicht viel Erfahrungen mit anderen Foren, aber die letzten 12 Monate hier haben mich schon schwer beeindruckt: ich halte es für ein Forum, dass es wahrscheinlich in dieser guten Qualität nicht oft geben wird.

Für Deine OP alles Gute

Detlev

----------


## Anonymous3

> ....Ein guter Freund ist allerdings der Meinung "dass dieses Forum Gequatsche totaler Müll ist und man sich nur Verrückt macht"....


Fällt mir spontan dieser Spruch ein (Hutschi hätte vielleicht seine Freude dran?):

"It is a tragedy of the world that no one knows what he doesn’t know, and the less a man knows, the more sure he is that he knows everything" (Joyce Carey)

"Es ist die Tragödie der Welt, dass niemand weiß, was er nicht weiß, und je weniger ein Mensch weiß, desto sicherer ist er, dass er alles weiß" (Joyce Carey)

----------


## Lichtenberger

Hi,

wollte mich nur zurückmelden,

OP war echt belastend aber jetzt ist fast alles wieder in Lot und nächste Woche gehts zur REHA nach Klink/Müritz.

g. Lichtenberger

Mein pat. Befund sagt aus, dass alles total in Ordnung ist (Doc: "es kann nicht besser sein..."). Überall "0" und so.
Na schauen wir mal...Mittwoch kommt der erste PSA Wert nach der OP....

----------


## gerhard29

> Na schauen wir mal...


Hallo Lichtenberger, 

ich wünsch Dir alles Gute. Versprich Dir aber von dem PSA jetzt nicht zuviel. Denn jetzt schon zu messen, ist zu früh. Aussagekräftig ist der PSA nach 3 Monaten. Denn wir haben einen Halbzeitwert von 2-3 Tagen. Das heißt, alle 2-3 Tage sollte sich der PSA-Wert halbieren.

Dennoch, alles Gute und viele Grüße 

Gerhard

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Lichtenberger,

Schön zu lesen das alles gut ging, ich wünsche dir eine Gute Reha und einen PSA der zur Ablaufzeit passt.

Lass es dir gut gehen, dass Leben geht weiter :-)

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Lichtenberger

für eure Nachrichten. Gestern hat mein Doc angerufen und hat mir gesagt, dass mein letzter PSA Wert nach der OP bei 0,4 liegt. Wenn es weiter so bergab geht, bin ich erst mal zufrieden. 
Besonders wichtig war mir meine sofortige "Trockenheit" seit Entferung meines letzten Katheters. Wenn das "andere" auch noch bisschen besser läuft (bergauf so zu sagen), ist fast alles beim alten. Wie gesagt, schaun wir mal...

g.Lichtenberger

----------


## Andy63

PSA Test vom 2.12.2010    0.056 immer noch auf Spur, so langsam glaube ich an ein gutartiges Restgewebe und hoffe das mir eine Bestrahlung erspart bleibt. 
Nach über einem Jahr PSA messen danach habe ich "langsam" die Hoffnung gleich da zu stehen wie ein Patient mit einem 0 Wert nach der OP.

Ich weiss ich habe einen R 1 Befund nach Op erhalten, aber R 1 ist nicht immer R 1 und gutartiges Restgewebe gibt es ja bekannterweise auch öfters.

Falls unserer Strahlen Dok diesen Bericht liest würde ich gerne, seine Meinung dazu hören - jetzt nach einem Jahr.

Verrückt blieb die Sache mit dem erhöhten PSA Wert über 0.2 welcher sich jetzt wirklich nur noch mit der Erkläung auf entzündetes Restgewebe erklären lässt oder wie sieht ihr das.

Krebszellen können don den PSA Wert nicht erhöhen und danach einfach wieder abfallen ...

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Lichtenberger

wünscht euch der Lichtenberger!

Bin aus der Reha zurück und es war ganz OK und kann ich nur empfehlen!

Allerdings werden dort bei diversen Anwendungen die grenzen des "Trockenseins" aufgezeigt!

----------


## Andy63

Hi 

Was meinst du damit genau, dass würde mich doch interessieren ?

Gruss und schöne Weihnachtstage an alle 

Andy

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben,



> Allerdings werden dort bei diversen Anwendungen die grenzen des "Trockenseins" aufgezeigt!


 wenn man nach einer Prostatektomie leider das Pech hat inkontinent zu sein sollte man bei einer AHB diese Klinik wählen, denn hier sind Spezialisten was Inkontinenz bei Männern betrifft am Werk!

Das Programm von der Klinik Wildetal für "Inkontinenztraining für Männer" kann man *hier* kostenlos runter laden!

Wünsche Allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit

Helmut

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Helmut,

auch die Experten vom "Wildetal" können keine Wunder bewirken (ich weiß wovon ich rede). Wir müssen akzeptieren, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz von RPE-Operierten auch trotz intensiven Trainings inkontinent bleiben. Die Ursachen dafür kann ein beschädigter Schließmuskel (Sphinkter) sein; es gibt jedoch auch andere Ursachen, die zu dem gleichen negativen Ergebnis führen können. 

Ich wünsche allen von Inkontinenz betroffenen eine "möglichst trockene" Zeit im kommenden Jahr.

Frohe Weihnachten
Werner

----------


## Lichtenberger

Hi,ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
wollte mich noch mal kurz zur REHA äußern. Fakt ist, dass ich trocken zur REHA gefahren bin (also keine Vorlagen etc.) und dort diverse komplizierte Übungen zur Schließmuskelstärkung üben musste. U.a. mussten wir auf der rechten Seite liegen, unter'm *linken* angewinkelten Bein (Knie) einen kleinen Ball runterdrücken und das andere ausgestreckteBein so hoch wie möglich anheben. Natürlich dabei beim ausatmen schön den entspr. Muskel anspannen. Naja, jedenfalls kam es da zu leichten Gefühl des Tropfenlassen. Sicherheitshalber wurde von mir deswegen doch lieber eine Vorlage für diese Therapien benutzt. Wir hatten auch Patienten die dann diese Therapien als auch die Sporttherapien (hüpfen etc.) diesbezüglich kurzzeitig verließen. Natürlich ist es jedem Patienten so ziemlich selbst überlassen, in wie weit er dort verstärkt mitmacht. 
Auf Anfrage beim Doc/Therapeuten wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um Stresssituationen handelt und da kann es schon mal vorkommen. Wichtiger ist es jedenfalls das sich auch diese Situationen in der letzten Woche bei mir wieder verbessert hat. Es ist also wieder alles wie vor der REHA (und besser natürlich). 
Was uns jedenfalls öfters zu Ohren kam, ist die Aussage, dass kein Patient mit dem Anderem vergleichbar ist und deswegen keine generelle Aussage getroffen werden kann bezüglich der Inkontinenz. Allerdings sollte man nach einem Jahr div. Probleme dieser Art über weitere Schritte mit dem Urologen sprechen. Also bis zu ein Jahr Inkontinenz, ist alles Normal!
Tipp: Unser Doc sagte uns dann abends beim TT, dass wir Patienten das Recht hätten nach 1 Jahr (nach entspr. Prüfung der Rentenkasse etc.) wieder zu REHA zu fahren. 
Abschließend sollte man vielleicht doch noch mal erwähnen, dass die Docs sich mit uns sehr viel Zeit gelassen haben und div. Fragen in aller Ruhe beantwortet haben.
Wenn noch jemand Fragen diesbezüglich hat, kann er mir ruhig eine PN schicken.
g.Lichtenberger

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum

Die Zeit vergeht und der nächste PSA Test Mitte April liegt an.

Ich lese in letzter Zeit viel über steigende PSA Werte nach der OP teilweise nach Jahren...

Naja ich denke positiv - konnte die letzten Monate auch wieder normal leben und das Thema ein Stück ( aber nicht ganz ) auf die Seite legen.

Ich geniesse mein Leben und hoffe das mein Schicksal es auch beim nächsten PSA Test es gut mit mir meint.

Wünschen alles eine Gute Zeit und wie immer lasst es euch gut gehen und geniesst so oft wie möglich die Zeit und das Leben.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Neuste Berichte :

Habe heute meine PSA Werte erhalten 0.093 .....

Na ja gefreut hätte ich mich über einen stabilen Wert oder einen tieferen.

Aber es ist mir bewusst das alles unter 0.100 eine Feinmessung darstellt welche oft Abweichungen mit sich bringt.

Die ganze PSA Kontrolle geht mir langsam auf die Nerven - ich weiss ich bin selber Schuld immer wieder Feinmessungen mache zu lassen.

Die letzten Werte:


0.034
0.056
0.093 heute

hätten bei meinem Urologen immer nur die Meldung erzeugt kleiner als 0.1 und gut ist es...

Wer meine Geschichte nachgelesen hat weiss das ich davon aus gehe gutartiges Restgewebe von der Prostata noch zu besitzen welches den Restwert auslöst und sogar schon bei einer vermutlichen Entzündung den Wert von 0.287 ausgelöst hat.

Ich lass mich jetzt nicht in den Wahnsinn treiben beim Wert von 0.093 

Ich hatte nach der OP Wert von 0.118 und im letzten Jahr im April 0.089 also den gleichen Wert wie heute.

Ich weiss das ich sicher noch einen Teil der Samenblasen besitze welcher ausser dem Blasenhals für hoffentlich gutartiges Restgewebe in Frage kommen kann.

Muss jetzt wie immer 3 Monate auf den nächsten Wert setzen und hoffen dass alles gut weitergehen wird.

Gruss Andy

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Andy,

bleib gelassen, Du kannst es eh nicht ändern. Das habe ich mir jetzt auch gesagt. War heute morgen beim Uro, leider 1 Woche zu früh. Wieso, ist mir egal. Habe jetzt einen Termin Mitte Mai. Meine Antwort: es kommt wirklich  nicht mehr auf 14 Tage an. Auch ich kann es nicht ändern.
Zu Deinem Bericht: wir haben ungefähr die gleiche Kleinigkeit: R1 wurde festgehalten. Bei mir wurden nachträglich..... (siehe Meine Geschichte under myprostate) Bei mir war der Wert auch toll, hat dann angefangen zu steigen und sich wieder stabilisiert bei 0,05. Bei mir kann es auch das Restgewebe sein, da blasenhalserhaltende OP. Auch ich bin von der 3-monatigen Kontrolle nicht so begeistert und dann etwas unruhig. Aber wir können es nicht ändern - nur unsere Einstellung. Ruhig bleiben, weitere turnusmäßige Kontrollen und einfach denken: jetzt soll sich der Pathologe mit unserer Prostata rumärgern. Es gibt auch ein Leben ohne Prostata, und das kann auch sehr toll sein.

In diesem Sinne

Gruß Manfred

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 

Habe heute im Clara bei meinem Urologen nochmals den PSA kontrolliert : <0.1 nicht messbar ( feiner wird dort bewusst nicht gemessen )

Mein Uro meinte das es sich jetzt "sicher" um gutartiges Restgewebe handeln sollte - da sonst bei einem Rezidiv eine ganz andere Entwicklung stattfinden hätte müssen.

Mein Wert bleibt stabil unter 0.1 ausser dem verrückten Ausflug im letzten Juli auf 0.287 das wiederum lässt sich eingentlich auch nur mit einer Entzündung erklären, Blasenhals oder evtl. wie bei  mir noch vorhanden die Samenblasen oder mindestens ein Teil davon.

Ein Rezidiv welches von Anfang an sprich Ende 2009 schon vorhanden wäre hatte sich bis heute ganz anders entwickeln müssen.

Gerne höre ich Eure Meinungen dazu - ich bin sicher ertsmal froh über das Resultat und die Meinung meines Uros hat mich auch gefreut. 

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum

Fuer alle die diesen doch schon langen Bericht lesen möchte ich mitteilen :

PSA Wert weiterhin unter 0.1 somit alles bestens

Ich wünsche allen im Forum beste Gesundheit nicht nur auf die Prostata bezogen

Gruss Andy

----------


## angst52

Hallo Andy,
freue mich für dich!
Ich habe dir eine PN gesendet und brauche deinen fachlichen Rat.
Bis dann und alles Gute.
LG
Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Habe heute im Clara bei meinem Urologen nochmals den PSA kontrolliert : <0.1 nicht messbar ( feiner wird dort bewusst nicht gemessen )
> 
> Gerne höre ich Eure Meinungen dazu - ich bin sicher ertsmal froh über das Resultat und die Meinung meines Uros hat mich auch gefreut.


Diese Feinmesserei unter 0.1 bringt wohl nichts.
Bevor überhaupt ein PSA gemessen wird, sollte Mann sich mit dem Urologen über die Konsequenzen einer Messung einigen.
Wo liegt die Interventionsschwelle, bis zu welchem Wert ist Schulterzucken?
Liegt diese Schwelle über 0.1, erzeugt das Auf und Ab von Feinmesswerten nichts als Unruhe und Angst,
denn diesenfalls muss bzw. kann man ja ohnehin nichts machen.
(Liegt sie im Einzelfall aber unter 0.1, muss logischerweise feiner gemessen werden.)


Dein zwischenzeitlicher Anstieg auf 0.3 (der Rest zu 0.287 ist ohnehin Messungenauigkeit) hat wohl ein kürzeres Intervall der 
PSA-Bestimmung ausgelöst, erfreulicherweise mit dem Ergebnis <0.1. 
Wieviel kleiner, ist dabei schlicht egal, denn Werte um 0.3 treten bei Dir offenbar auf, ohne gleich ein Rezidiv anzuzeigen.
 Dazu, dass es dabei blieb, beglückwünsche ich Dich.

Wilhelm

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Wilhelm

Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht un Deine guten Wünsche.

Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung, die Feinmessungen habe ich wie du siehst aus diesem Grund gelassen und bin mit dem Resultat kleiner als 0.1 in Zukunft zufrieden.

Der Ausschlag von oben, welcher sich seit einem Jahr wieder auf kleiner als 0.1 gehalten hat muss und dies sollte für alle von Bedeutung sein von einer Entzündung des gutartigen Restgewebes stammen, andere Erklärungen sind mir dazu nicht bekannt.
Mein Urologe und seine Kollgen in diesen Krankenhaus in Basel mussten Ihre Vorgehensweise in Zukunft nach diesem Ablauf Neu überlegen.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Tom-64

ups, hatte eben meinen Senf dazu gegeben, ohne dein Profil zu lesen und dann wieder gelöscht !

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum, für alle die diesen Bericht noch lesen werden, es kann alles gut werden und sogar bleiben :-) neuster PSA Wert wieder kleiner als 0.1 somit alles auf Spur. Es kann also alles werden obwohl man dies am Anfang einer solchen Diagnose nicht glauben will. Meine OP liegt jetzt 2 Jahre zurück und dieses Jahr gehen mir doch so einige Abläufe durch den Kopf wo stand man vor 2 Jahren.

Also für alle Neuleser im Forum alles ist möglich nichts verloren, wichtig ist ein guter Arzt die Methode der OP hat nicht den obersten Stellengrad sondern das können des Arztes. Ich bin und bleibe der Meinung das Junge Betroffene den Weg der OP wählen sollten und müssen.

Ich wünsche alles viel Glück und alles Gute

Gruss  Andy

Ich persönlich möchte meinem Dok für alles danken :-)

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum, für alle die diesen Bericht noch lesen werden, es kann alles gut werden und sogar bleiben :-) neuster PSA Wert wieder kleiner als 0.1 somit alles auf Spur. Es kann also alles werden obwohl man dies am Anfang einer solchen Diagnose nicht glauben will. Meine OP liegt jetzt 2 Jahre zurück und dieses Jahr gehen mir doch so einige Abläufe durch den Kopf wo stand man vor 2 Jahren. 

Also für alle Neuleser im Forum alles ist möglich nichts verloren, wichtig ist ein guter Arzt die Methode der OP hat nicht den obersten Stellengrad sondern das können des Arztes. Ich bin und bleibe der Meinung das Junge Betroffene den Weg der OP wählen sollten und müssen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und alles Gute

Gruss  Andy

Ich persönlich möchte meinem Dok für alles danken :-)

----------


## Bernddb

Hallo Andy,

habe mich ebenfalls zur OP entschlossen, wie viele andere, die hier antworten, bin aber nicht der Meinung, dass das unbedingt die richtige Entscheidung sein muss:
- Schneiden ist in unseren Breitengraden "die Empfehlung" und auch die meist geübte Praxis (Statistiken ansehen), in Skandinavien sieht es ganz anders aus
- auch ist zu berücksichtigen, dass es eine entsprechende Infrastruktur und Knowhow gibt, das genutzt werden möchte. Am deutlichsten sieht man das am daVinci, der ein Schweinegeld kostet und sich natürlich armortisieren muss.
- Es gibt S3-Richtlinien, Statisktiken und Wahrscheinlichkeiten, die man zu Rate ziehen kann. Aber du hast deinen ganz eigenen, persönlichen Krebs, der sich nicht an den statistischen Durchschnitt halten muss
- ich stehe zu meiner Entscheidung, weil ich damit das Gefühl hatte "etwas Großes zu tun", fühle mich derzeit (siehe myprostate) nicht besonders gut und halte mich an der Hoffnung fest, dass ich damit den Krebs wirklich entgültig losgeworden bin. Aber: Garantie gibts keine.

----------


## Lichtenberger

Hallöchen,
wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Meine OP ist jetzt genau 1 Jahr her und die letzten PSA Werte waren unter 0,01. Auch mit der Inkontinenz ist alles OK. Aber paar negative Spuren gibt es aber auch. Fahrrad fahren konnte ich erst nach 5 Monaten (schmerzen in der rechten Leistengegend), GV z.Zt. selten (blaue Pille) und die Psyche wurde/wird ganz schön belastet. Da ich leider auch schon ein HWI hatte, kann ich schon einschätzen, dass mich diese OP / Folgen doch noch mehr belasten. Irgendwie hat meine Lebensfreude ganz schön gelitten. Letztendlich muss ich aber sagen, dass die radikale Lösung für mich die richtige Entscheidung war und ich sie jeden anderen auch empfehlen würde. Das Ding ist raus  und das ist gut so! Und die Narbe ist auch fast nicht mehr zu sehen.
Schönen Abend noch und extra Gruß an Andy65 der durch sein thread mir pers. viel geholfen hat.

Gruß aus Berlin!

meine Geschichte:
 http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=186

----------


## Andy63

Liebe Interessierte , hatte heute wieder meinen Tag des PSA Resultat abwartens. Das sind immer Stunden die keiner braucht...

Resultat kleiner als 0.1 also alles im Guten nächster Termin in 4 Monaten.

Ich wünsche Euche allen das gleiche Glück und eine Gute Zeit.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... Tag des PSA Resultat abwartens. Das sind immer Stunden die keiner braucht...


Ich muss jeweils nicht Stunden, sondern Tage warten, denn sowohl der Urologe, als auch der Hausarzt
hier im Dorf senden die Blutprobe an ein Labor.
Macht Dein Urologe die PSA-Analyse selbst?

Das nächste Mal lass ich am Montag messen, denn ich möchte meine doch verdammt rasche 
Verdoppelungszeit (ca. 2Monate) verifizieren bzw. vielleicht eben doch nicht.
Zu Beginn sah das ja recht ähnlich aus wie bei Dir, aber nach der OP und vorliegendem 
Bericht des Pathologen wars doch heftiger.

Diese Warterei ist eine komische Sache: Der PSA-Wert ist ja gegeben, egal ob man ihn grad im
Labor messen lässt, oder nicht. 
Und dennoch nervt das Warten.
Ist der Wert da, tritt dann wieder Ruhe ein, auch wenn er wieder gestiegen ist.
Naja, am Mittwoch werd ich es wissen, so um 1 ng/ml wird es wohl sein ...

Dir wünsch ich weiterhin < 0.1

Hvielemi

----------


## rembert

andi..  glückwunsch zu deinem Ergebnis.  Mein Urologe schickt es auch an ein Labor, aber mit dem Vermerk "eilt" . So bekomme ich dann das Ergebnis immer am gleichen Tag. Die Warterei ist damit immer auf acht Stunden begrenzt . das reicht auch ....   
Gruss 
Rembert

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen Wilhelm

Mein Urologe befindet sich in Basel Clara Spital die machen das selber.
Habe den Profil angeschaut - ja der Befund hätte besser sein dürfen.
Sehe ich das richtig, dass du den Weg einer Bestrahlung bis jetzt nicht gegangen bist ?
Falls ja warum nicht.


Gruss Andy

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen Rembert,

Was machen Deine Schmerzen, gab es da immer noch keine Besserung ? 

Ich hatte auch öfters ein ziehen in der linken Leistengegend dies hat sich aber so gut wie gelegt.

Wünsche dir eine gute Schmerzfreie Zeit.

Gruss Andy

----------


## rembert

Hallo Andy
Danke der Nachfrage. 
Habe immer noch Schmerzen beim Sitzen im Bereich des Steissbeines. MRT Becken und LWS war ohne Befund. Mache jetzt Krankengymnastik. Schmerztherapeut war auch kein Erfolg. Lasse jetzt noch den Darm spiegeln und dann bin ich mit dem Latein auch am Ende.
Habe leider seit der OP fortlaufend Schmerzen im Bereich des Beckens. Sei es Beckenboden, Schmerzen beim Orgasmus oder Schmerzen beim Sitzen oder auch muskuläre Probleme.. Habe da inzwischen alles durch. Wénigstens hat sich der PSA erstmal eingependelt und das MRT hat keine Metastasen oder sonstiges ergeben. 
schönes Wochenende
Gruss Rembert

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum

Ich hatte heute wieder meinen Tag der Wahrheit es lag die Untersuchung und der PSA Test beim Urologen an.

Wie immer wartet man dann auf das entsprechende Telefon und die immer wieder wichtige Information des Wertes.

Auch heute durfte ich mich freuen < 0.1 wurde wieder festgestellt.

Jetzt liegt meine OP bald 3 Jahre hinter mir verrückt wie die Zeit läuft...

Wie einige bereits schon mitgelesen haben, hatte ich ja einen R1 Befund, diesen kann ich natürlich nicht verdrängen und der beschäftigt mich bei jeder Kontrolle wieder auf das neue.

Was meint ihr kann ich nach 3 Jahren davon ausgehen, das der R 1 keine Rolle mehr spielt, nach meinem Wissen hätten sich die Werte ja falls was Krebsiges übrig geblieben wäre ja stätig nach der OP nach oben bewegen müssen.

Würde mich freuen von Euch zu lesen.

Wünsche alles alles Gute und Viele Glück

Gruss Andy

----------


## Andy63

Hallo

Leider hat sich niemand geäußert zum Thema R1 nach 3 Jahren nach der Operation noch von bedeutung ?

Gibt es dazu wirklich keine Meinungen oder erfahrungswerte ? 

Die Diagnose nach der op r1 hat mich vor 3 Jahren sehr belastet.

Würde mich sehr freuen eure Meinungen dazu zu erfahren.

Gruß Andi

----------


## icharmer

Hey Andy,

hab mir gerade deine Geschichte durchgelesen. Hat mich wirklich gerade sehr mitgenommen. Es freut mich aber, dass du immer noch vollen Mutes bist. So Geschichten geben Leuten Kraft. Danke dafür, das hast du wirklich klasse gemacht.

Alles Gute dir.

Gruß

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum

Dies wird erstmal mein letzter Bericht zu meiner Person sein. 

Ich habe heute nochmals meinen Termin bei Uro vollzogen, mit dem PSA < 0.1 also weiterhin alles in Ordnung.

Das nächste mal gehe ich in einem halben Jahr zum PSA Test.

Ich wünsche allen alles Gute.

Andy

----------


## gunssy

Hi Andy,
Ängste sind in jeder Lebenssituation vorhanden und ganz normal. Nach dieser OP kann der Geschlechtsverkehr eingeschränkt sein muss er aber nicht. Bei jeder OP gibt es Risiken, hierbei ist auch wichtig zu erwähnen, dass ich 2 Personen kenne die diese OP gemacht haben und heute froh über ihre Entscheidung sind. Ich möchte dir weder zum einen noch zum anderen raten, schließlich musst du mit den möglichen Folgen klar kommen. Jedoch scheint mir die Option die OP durchführen zu lassen besser. Wenn du dich psychisch nicht gut fühlst solltest du vielleicht in eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Krebserkrankte gehen und dort mit anderen Betroffenen sprechen.
LG und viel Glück

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hi Andy,
> Ängste sind in jeder Lebenssituation vorhanden ...


Lies bitte diesen 14-seitigen Thread von der ersten Seite her.
Andy hat hier über Jahre ein Blog geschrieben, der gerade für
Dich hilfreich sein könnte in deiner von Dir hier beschriebenen Situation, 
oder betrifft es  Deinen Mann?:




> Mein Mann hatte eine Zeitlang das Problem wenn ...


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi



@Andy
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, verkündest Du uns Deine Heilung.

Herzliche Gratulation!
Hvielemi

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 

Als geheilt betrachten naja das wäre schon, aber ich freue mich wenn alles im grünen Bereich bleibt.

Nachdem diese Prostata Krebs Geschichte und der Verlauf über 62 Tausend mal gelesen wurde und sich doch viele über meinen Ablauf informierten. Sicher die meisten die noch am Anfang stehen und Angst haben wie ich damals unnachgiebig einem Weg aus der Sache suchen. Möchte ich doch kurz Informieren das mein PSA Test auch diesmal im Mai ein gutes und erfreuliches Resultat hatte.

Ich wünsche allen eine gute und hoffentlich gute Zeit, ich stehe gerne für Fragen bereit und versuche diese im besten wissen zu beantworten.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Nachdem diese Prostata Krebs Geschichte und der Verlauf über 62 Tausend mal gelesen wurde... 
> Gruss Andy


Eine schier unglaubliche Zahl, lieber Andy - da hast Du meinen persönlichen Rekord von über 30.000 Hits für diesen Thread...

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...Therapieoption

... zum Thema AS um 100% übertroffen!

Deine Hit-Zahl zeigt, dass Threads mit Gehalt hier auf wirkliches Interesse stoßen und dass solche Threads von den Mitstreitern gewollt werden (und nicht das, was ich kürzlich als inflationäres "Bla-Bla" bezeichnet habe). 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute und Niedrigst-PSA-Werte!!

Schorschel

----------


## apollo

Hallo,
also mit 46 Jahren würde ich schnellstens wie Biopsie feststellen lassen, wie aggressiv der krebs ist. Mittels eines MRT mein Skelett untersuchen lassen, weil dort Metastasen des Prostatakrebs feststellbar sein können. Ist MRT negativ, und die Biopsie ergibt einen Befall lediglich der Prostata ist sofort eine OP anratsam. Hier kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung Gronau empfehlen. Sie machen keine offene OP, sondern mittels Computer und haben so einen wesentlich besseren (weil auf Bildschirm größer) Überblick über den Befall. Weil sollten nur Teile angegriffen sein, wird so schonend operiert und dabei der Erhalt der Sexualität gewahrt. Allerdings muß der Patient dann auch noch Geduld haben. Die Inkontinenz ist das kleinste Problem. Selbst wenn das Leben nur um 10 Jahre verlängert wird, es ist Leben. Niemand kann sagen ob der Krebs zurückkommt oder nicht. Hierfür ist ein Zeitraum von 10 Jahren anzusetzen. Erst dann gilt der Krebs als besiegt.
Viel Glück

----------


## Hvielemi

> also mit 46 Jahren würde ich schnellstens wie Biopsie feststellen lassen, wie aggressiv der krebs ist.


@Apollo
Falls Du Andy auf seine Prostata ansprichst, bist Du einige Jahre zu spät.
Informationen über andere Betroffene erhältst Du durch die Lektüre
der PK-Historie im Profil [über mich], und bei vielen Usern über ihre Seite bei Myprostate.ch.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum

Die Zeit rennt ob zwischen den PSA Test 3 Monate oder 6 Monate liegen ist egal 4 Wochen vor einem Test, geht das Kopfkarussel wieder in Bewegung und man macht sich die bekannten Sorgen ob auch diesmal alles gut geht.

Bei mir hat sich in der Zwischenzeit Gesundheitlich nichts getan, die Arbeit steht leider viel zu oft im Vordergrund und in letzter Zeit liegt zuviel davon an.

Ich bin positiv denkend und gehe von einem stabilen Wert kleiner als 0.1 aus werde mich nach dem AKT wieder melden.

Gruss und allen lesenden alles Gute

Andy

----------


## apollo

Hallo Andy46,

ich kann diese Situation mehr als gut verstehen. mit 65 habe ich erfahren - durch Zufall - PSA >67. Es folgte ein Besuch beim Urologen und dieser sagte ohne eine Untersuchung ich sei inoperabel. Toll, also mit meinem Hausarzt gesprochen und er sagte, es sei möglich der hohe PSA liege an einer Infektion, jedoch ein Monat Antibiotika - Risiko - oder sofort Punktion der Prostata zur Feststellung des Krebses. Habe einen Monat Antibiotika genommen, jedoch der PSA war nun >97. Also wurde die Prostata punktiert und von 16 Proben waren 7 positiv mit einem recht aggressivem Karzenom. Daraufhin habe ich Gronau angerufen und um eine Untersuchung gebeten. Dort wird nach Da Vinci operiert, also keine offene OP. diese Untersuchung begleitet mit einem Knochen-MRT war auch nicht der Hit. Knochen waren negativ, aber Lebenserwartung maximal 5 Jahre. Der Arzt wollte erst nicht so recht, dann war er aber doch bereit mich zu operieren.
Bei der OP ergab sich eine Infiltration der Blase, somit mußte noch etwas von der Blase entfernt werden und das Ergebnis lautete 98% entfernt.
Es folgte eine Strahlentherapie und gleichzeitig eine 2jährige Hormonbehandlung. Letzteres läuft noch. Deshalb zur Zeit völlig Funkstill im Sex.
Sobald im Juni d. kommenden Jahres auch diese Hormongeschichte vorbei ist werde ich sehen ob es noch geht oder nicht.
In jedem Fall ist eine OP besser als 2 bis 5 Jahre warten wann der Hintern zu geht. Diese Ungewissheit möchte ich nicht haben. Obwohl auch bei mir die Krankheit zurückkommen kann, nur dies ist weit weit weg.
Laut den Ärzten kann in Punkto Sex auch nach totale Entfernung der Prostata noch Einiges möglich sein. Ob mit Hilfsmittel oder ohne. Nur die OP sollte Nerverhaltend erfolgen, wie es in Gronau praktiziert wird.
Auch Hamburg macht DaVinci, jedoch nur mit Zuzahlung über der Privatversicherung hinaus.
Mein damaliger Zimmergenosse ist schon 3 Monate nach OP über jeden Berg hinweg, weil voller Erfolg.+
DEshalb abschließend nur Mut und im Internet genau über "DaVinci" informieren. Alles kann nachgelesen werden.  Viel Glück

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Apollo,

Du liegst hier falsch! Hvielemi hat Dir das doch schon verdeutlicht. Andy 46 hat für Deine Info keine Verwendung mehr.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## apollo

Danke, habe auf Jahr nicht geachtet, weil bin neu hier.

----------


## Lichtenberger

Hallöchen Andy bzw. liebe Mitstreiter,

tja, heute jährt sich auch bei mir mein "3 Jähriges" ! Diese Seite hat mir unheimlich, besonders vor der OP geholfen. Alle meine Ängste wurden hier fast vollständig am Namen genannt und ich wurde damit nicht ganz alleine gelassen bzw. stand ich mit meinen Gefühlen etc. doch nicht ganz daneben und man muss eben ruhig bleiben (falls das überhaupt geht) und eine enstpr. OP Methode/Therapie finden bzw. dann selbst davon überzeugt sein. Natürlich stand auch meine Familie zu mir aber manche Dinge kann man eben nur mit sich selbst bzw. mit „unbekannten Personen“ teilen. Da werden die enstspr. Dinge auf den Punkt gebracht und pers. Umstände nicht großartig berücksichtigt! Manchmal reicht es ja auch nur das lesen div. Beiträge.
Na dann werde ich mir mal Glas Rotwein gönnen und schöne Musik auf meine neue Anlage (Naim Uniti 2---sehr zu empfehlen ;-) reinziehen.
Euch eine schöne Woche und immer schön positiv denken.

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Lichtenberger Bin froh das es dir gut geht. 

Dieses Forum ist eine gute Sache und man liest in der Regel auch nur vernüftiges. 

Habe mir die Anlage angeschaut die gute hat aber Ihren Preis...

Wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute.

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Forum

Es ist wieder mal geschafft der aktuelle PSA Wert ist kleiner als 0.1 es geht weiter...

Ich bin auch nach 4 Jahren immer wieder froh das alles gut ist und hoffentlich bleibt. Die OP war für mich der richtige Weg. 

Wünsche allen eine Gute und hoffentlich gesunde Zeit.

Andy

----------


## Lichtenberger

....schön das auch dein PSA wert so tief liegt...ich freu mich auch jedes Mal darüber. Und der Doc spricht es immer mit einer gewissen Selbstverständlichkeit/Lässigkeit aus...wo ich manchmal denke...wollen wir mal die Plätze tauschen?! 
Tja du hast Recht, die Anlage war nicht ganz billig aber ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist aber meine Empfindungen/Gefühle für was richtig "Schöne" ist meiner Ansicht nach seit der OP richtig dolle zurück gegangen...Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich mir mal unbedingt ein Motorrad kaufen wollte bzw. mal wieder einer Bassgitarre anschaffen wollte um die alten Kenntnisse auszukramen...jetzt interessiert mich dies alles kein bisschen mehr. Was wirklich geblieben ist, ist die Liebe zur Musik und Urlaubsreisen. Da ich letztes Jahr sogar noch techn. Bundesbeamter geworden bin (siehe an...trotz HWI und 50 % Schwerbeschädigten Schein) hab ich mir dbzgl. einen kleinen Traum erfüllt. Außerdem ist die Stereo-Anlage auch sehr beliebt bei den Hausfrauen...es sind jetzt mindestens 6 Kabel weniger am HIFI Rack zu sehen(;-). In ca. 2 Jahren wollte ich mir dann noch 2 neue Stand boxen holen.
Aber vielleicht liegt alles auch nur daran, dass mein Testosteron Wert z.Zt. ein bisschen im Keller ist...(2 x Morgens überprüfen lassen). Tja da kann man nur hoffen, dass jeder der hier "Leidenden" irgendein Hobby etc. hat, damit man nicht zu doll ins Grübeln kommt...

Na dann mach's gut und sag mal Bescheid wenn du Berlin besuchen solltest...Da gehen wir mal ein Käffchen etc. trinken...

Gruß der Lichtenberger,

----------


## spertel

Hallo Andy

Freut mich sehr fuer Dich, Andy, dass alles bisher im gruenen Bereich ist; damit duerfte ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest garantiert sein. Richtig gut ist, dass Dein Urologe mit der untersten Nachweisgrenze  von" < 0,1 ng/ml" messen læsst; das verschont Dich von Messschwankungen im ultrasensitiven Bereich, die eh keinerlei therapeutische Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen wuerden.

Ich wuenschte, das Labor meines Urologen haette aehnliche Messgrenzen, mir waeren sicher einige ængstliche Momente erspart geblieben.

Wuerde mich Lichtenberger anschliessen; wenn Du mal in der Stadt bist lass' es mich wissen, fuer ein Kaeffchen duerfte immer mal Zeit sein........wenn ich denn mal da bin !

Allerbeste Gruesse vom MS Finnmarken, dass gerade den Polarkreis passiert hat, auf dem Weg zum Nordkap.....

Reinhard

----------


## uwes2403

Finnmarken ? Polarkreis ? Nordkap ? Zielhafen Kirkenes - oder wieder zurück nach Bergen ?

Viel Spass auf der Hurtigruten (oder liege ich falsch ?)

Grüße

Uwe (Kaffee ist bei mir bereits fertig...)

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Reinhard

Wie immer auf Reisen aber das machst du richtig. Schön das du dich gemeldet hast hat mich sehr gefreut, du weisst ja ... es war gut dich zu haben am Anfang meiner Geschichte das hat mir sehr geholfen.

Wie ich gesehen habe sind deine Werte jetzt auch stabil geblieben, das ist sehr schön und bleibt hoffentlich so.

Bezüglich Messverfahren ( Feinmessung ) das habe ich ja auch eine ganze Zeit so betrieben und das hat mich unnötig verrückt gemacht. Ich habe mich dann entschlossen diese Feinmessungen nicht mehr machen zu lassen, dies brachte Ruhe ins Leben.

Ich hoffe es geht dir nach der Bestrahlung immer noch gut und du bist guter Dinge.

Das mit dem Kaffee würde ich wenn ich in Berlin wäre - das hat sich bis jetzt leider noch nie ergeben, sicher versuchen.. falls du da bist.

Evtl. mit Lichtenberger und Uwe obwohl bei ihm der Kaffee dann bereits sehr kalt sein wird :-)

Wünsche allen die mitlesen eine gute Zeit.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich wuenschte, das Labor meines Urologen haette aehnliche Messgrenzen, mir waeren sicher einige ængstliche Momente erspart geblieben.


Hallo Andi und Reinhard
Mir haben die Messungen unter 0.1ng/ml in den letzten Monaten durchaus bange Momente gebracht. 
Heute allerdings auch die "Erlösung":
Mit 0.05ng/ml ist der PSA-Wert nach Therapieanpassung nicht mehr weitergestiegen.
Mit gröberer Messung würde ich das gleiche Theater zwei Monate später erleben ...
Für eine Langzeitüberwachung therapiefreier Zeiten mag die höhere Messgrenze
durchaus passen.




> Allerbeste Gruesse vom MS Finnmarken, das gerade den Polarkreis passiert hat, auf dem Weg zum Nordkap...


Ah, das ist eine gute Idee!
Vor elf Jahren bin ich mit einem kleinen Segelboot die norwegische Küste rauf.  
Die Schiffe der Hurtigruten haben uns immer freundlich gegrüsst.
Just am Polarkreis schien kurz die Sonne.

Am Nordkap war dann der Wind weg und die Sonne schien wieder für ein paar Stunden.

Dir wünsch ich einen guten Blick auf den Kometen und gigantische Nordlichter!
Ich selbst bin jetzt auf dem Weg in den Süden, La Gomera wartet mit seinen
an der Nordküste allgegenwärtigen Regenbogen.
Zwischen zwei Zügen hol ich mir noch eine Packung Bicalutamid.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 

Für alle die diesen Bericht lesen und dafür interessieren. Heutige PSA Messung weiterhin <0.1 also alles auf Spur.

Mein Urologe für mich der beste den ich finden konnte, teile mir heute bei der Untersuchung mit das er nicht mehr per laproskopie  operiert sondern wieder offen und das mit großen Erfolg.

Die OP per Roboter steht an und wird kommen.

Ich wollte dies mitteilen da ich mit meinem Urologen einig bin die Methode ist nicht das wichtigste sondern vor allem wie gut der operierende Arzt die Methode beherrscht und welche Erfahrungen er hat.

Wünsche alles eine gute Zeit.



Andy

----------


## Andy63

Vor 5 Jahren lag ich zu dieser Zeit auf dem OP Tisch
Guten Morgen Forum, 
Heute ist es 5 Jahre her, dass ich operiert wurde. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen sehr oft an diese Zeit gedacht. An die Ängste und Sorgen, an die Gedanken welche einen in dieser Zeit begleitet haben.
Aber die Zeit gibt einen Vertrauen und Hoffnung dass alles gut ist und hoffentlich bleibt.
Jeder PSA Test löst aber wieder die Angst aus es könnte wieder anders sein, dies wird wohl immer so bleiben… .
Ich lese immer noch regelmäßig in diesem Forum mit, bringe mich aber selten noch ein.
Das Forum hat mir sehr geholfen mit diesem Schicksalsschlag klar zu kommen, viele Forumsmitglieder  haben einem wieder auf die Spur gebracht und konnten aus eigener Erfahrung weiterhelfen. Dies konnte das eigene Umfeld nicht immer.
Ich wünsche allen mitlesenden besonders denen die sich jetzt mit dem Thema befassen müssen eine gute Zeit und alles Gute.

Andy

----------


## uwes2403

Servus.....auf dass der Wert da bleibt, wo er ist....

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

ja, Du hast recht.... Das Forum hilft wirklich !

Dir weiterhin alles Gute.

Grüße Markus

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 


Heute war es wieder mal soweit, der Tag der alles ändert oder einen weiterhin zufrieden leben lässt.

Auch der heutige PSA Test verlief gut der Wert  <0.1  .

Habe weiterhin Glück, das alles nach einen R 1 Bericht und den verrückten Werten im 2010 welche mich fast dazu gebracht haben eine Bestrahlung einzugehen.

Ich bin weiterhin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spital in Basel und meinem Arzt der mich bis heute wirklich in allen belangen betreut hat und zur Seite stand.

Ich kann meinen Urologen alles mitlesenden Schweizern im Raum Basel empfehlen, Herr Doktor Ruszat vom Claraspital weiss was er macht und bleibt bei allem Problem immer Mensch.

Falls er diesen Bericht auch lesen sollte möchte mich bei ihm für alles bedanken.

Allen anderen Forumslesern möchte ich Mut machen nicht aufzugeben es gibt auch glückliche Umstände.

Gruss Andy

----------


## lumberjack

> Allen anderen Forumslesern möchte ich Mut machen nicht aufzugeben es gibt auch glückliche Umstände.
> 
> Gruss Andy


Guten Morgen Andy,

Mut und Zuversicht konntest du mir durch deine sachliche und offene Berichterstattung auf jeden Fall geben.

Ich wünsche dir, das es so weitergeht!

Jack

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen

Wollte mich wieder melden und denen Mut machen die noch am Anfang stehen. 
Meine Werte gestern kontrolliert sind weiterhin gut und mir geht es gut, als wenn Nie was passiert wäre.

Ich wünsche Euch alles gute Andy

----------


## Dress J.

Hallo,
  positiv zu denken, ist mir momentan zu schwer. Kann mich auch nicht beruhigen und falle die ganze zeit schon in Panik. Wie es weiter geht habe ich noch keinen Plan. Diese Woche werde ich erfahren ob sich Metastasen gebildet haben. 
  Aber es freut mich von anderen zu lesen denen es besser geht!

----------

